# la vie, l'univers, le reste



## Chris0607 (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Vu qu'ici on peut parler de tout, je tente d'amener mon sujet ici en espérant être au bon endroit .

Tout d'abord dans le cadre de mes études je dois faire un exposé en Stratégie et Marketing.
Je dois choisir une entreprise à présenter suivant des thèmes.
Aimant le monde du mac et nouveau switcher dans ce monde, j'ai donc choisi l'entreprise Apple pour le thème suivant "Communauté de marque"

Je dois donc présenter les spécificités du thème, ses principe et trouver un exemple d'apllication donc Apple.

Pourriez vous m'aider pour les différents points:

- Analyser le marché
- Présenter l'entreprise (chiffre ...)
- Force et faiblesse
- Ces concurrents
- Ces facteurs de succès
- Politique marketing
- Expliciter le marketing mixte
- Et la critique de sa stratégie.

Je ne vous demande pas de faire tout mon sujet évidemment , mais juste d'apporter quelque idée possible selon les différents points.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Octobre 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> je dois faire un exposé en Stratégie et Marketing.
> 
> (blabla)
> 
> j'ai donc choisi l'entreprise Apple pour le thème suivant "Communauté de marque"



T'es pile au bon endroit, aucun doute.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu qu'ici on peut parler de tout, je tente d'amener mon sujet ici en espérant être au bon endroit .
> 
> ...



on va pas faire ton boulot


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Chris,
soit le bienvenu sur MacG.

Désolé de ne pouvoir te répondre.
D'abord parce que je n'en sais rien, ensuite parce que ce lieu (le bar) est pour la plupart de ceux qui s'y trouvent (dont moi) un endroit ou fuir les geek Apple-maniac qui peuplent (et pour cause) le reste du forum.

Les sujets sur Apple, surtout s'ils peuvent laisser penser que tu as trouvé moins fatiguant de nous laisser réfléchir à ta place plutôt que de chercher par toi même n'y sont pas toujours très bien accueilli.

A mon tour de te remercier, tu m'aides en effet à prouver la véracité d'une théorie émise il y a peu par un posteur répondant au nom de Fab'Fab.

Je conclus en te rappelant qu'il existe un outil de recherche sur le forum qui aurait pu te ressortir déjà un certain nombre de demandes d'aide pour des exposés, des rapports, des sondages, etc. et que leur consultation auraient probablement pu orienter ton sujet...
Ailleurs.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'es pile au bon endroit, aucun doute.


Ouais. :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2009)

Un expresso et un mars pour la 1 !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2009)

Pas assez de frites !...


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

elles sont pas cuites tes frites! c'est une honte!


Bon sinon pour Chris, ben c'est tout con... Apple c'est les meilleurs et pis c'est tout!
Voilà tout est dit, tu délayes un peu bien sûr, mais tu as là de quoi faire ton exposé, je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Pourriez vous m'aider pour les différents points:
> 
> - Analyser le marché
> - Présenter l'entreprise (chiffre ...)
> ...


 
Google,
recherche sur MacG
Retour sur les news/éditos du site
Google
Recherche sur d'autres sites mac
Google
Recherche en bibliothèque / librairie
Google.

'fin, bosser un peu le truc, parce que là c'est très vague.

Après, si t'as des points particuliers, ouvre un sujet (pas au bar...) mais là ça sent le "c'est des dingues d'Apple, il suffit que je leur agite un peu de goujon sous le nez, ils vont tout me balancer direct (les cons !)"
Bah non.


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2009)

> - Analyser le marché


Le marché est droit, mais la pente est rude.



> - Présenter l'entreprise (chiffre ...)


Salut, Apple Inc., 39 ans. J'ai rejoint ce forum car je viens de créer des ordinateurs ne tournant pas sous windows. Mon nouveau système est très intuitif, mais j'ai quelques problèmes que j'espère vous m'aiderez à résoudre ! 



> - Force et faiblesse


Je vends beaucoup d'ordinateurs, des téléphones et des baladeurs. Le pire, c'est que mes clients sont contents d'acheter mes produits. Il arrivent à s'identifier aux codes que je leur impose, et certains ont même l'impression de former une communauté élitiste. Parcontre, ils sont intolérants.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Après, un conseil pour ton exposé : fais gaffe à l'orthographe...



Voilà, j'ai fini le bon accueil consensuel de mon cahier des charges, je peux commencer à dire des conneries comme les autres.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

Et puis pour peu que tu aies un Mac un peu récent (MacOS X 10.4 minimum), tu as une touche Exposé automatique!


Si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu peux aussi aller négocier avec Mimi pour lui racheter celui qu'il a fait en janvier 2008, 5 jours après être venu poser la même question que toi....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2009)

Ah ouais, et n'oublie pas de consulter l'aide Mac, très intuitive. Et comme P4M reste probablement buggué depuis quelques semaines sur un message, je te recommande également OS X Facile et Rhinos Mac ! 

N'oublie pas non plus Les Forums Informatique Facile, qui te permettront d'ouvrir ton exposé sur le cyclisme.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

Appétissant Fab'Fab... tu as décidé d'ouvrir un restau?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> - Expliciter le marketing mixte


 
'tain, c'est dur ça, comme question.
Je ne sais pas.

C'est markéter des hommes, des femmes et, éventuellement, des pandas ?
Ou alors, c'est foutre un DJ à la console avec que des jingles de pub...

Un panda hermaphrodite qui mixe des jingle ? 

Ouais, bon, bref, j'abandonne.
Je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Pas con.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2009)

Concernant le "facteur de succès", je pense que tu devrais t'adresser directement au NPA. Besancenot étant en grève actuellement 

Pour la "politique marketing" voir Jean Sarkozy et en ce qui concerne le "Marketing mixte" contacter Frédéric Mitterrand. L'analyse de marché, Fillon s'en chargera. C'est un geek.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)

Ingrédients :

une Langue de Boeuf (ou de Veau)
2 Carottes/personne
1 et demie Pomme de terre / personne
3-4 Poireaux
2 Oignons
4 clous de girofle
3 cuillères à soupe de farine
1/2 à 1 verre de vin blanc
Thym, 1 feuille de laurier,
Sel
Cornichons
Persil (à larges feuilles)
Préparation :

- Éplucher les légumes
- Passer la langue à l'eau froide.

Cuisson :

Langue : 
- Faire bouillir une bonne heure la langue dans de l'eau salée avec un oignon piqué de 4 clous de girofle, le thym et la feuille de laurier.
- Enlever la peau blanche.
- Ensuite mettre les légumes dans le bouillon. Cuire le tout encore une demi-heure.

Sauce : 
- Prendre un bol de bouillon dégraissé. Mélanger à part et petit à petit, le bouillon avec 3 cuillères à soupe de farine.
- Faire revenir doucement 1 oignon émincé. Puis le mêler à la sauce et faire cuire la sauce pendant 5 minutes.
- Rajouter 1/2 verre de vin blanc.

Présentation :

Couper la langue en tranches, étaler la sauce par dessus, et décorer avec le persil haché et les petits cornichons coupés en rondelles.



Les Conseils du Chef :

- Ne jamais faire cuire les rondelles de cornichons (quand par exemple, on réchauffe le plat ), sinon cela pourrait donner mauvais goût.
- La langue est encore meilleure si on la prépare la veille.

Et s'il en reste pour le soir, une petite vinaigrette :



Accompagnement :

Vin blanc Chardonnay du Haut-Poitou


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Concernant le "facteur de succès", je pense que tu devrais t'adresser directement au NPA. Besancenot étant en grève actuellement
> 
> Pour la "politique marketing" voir Jean Sarkozy et en ce qui concerne le "Marketing mixte" contacter Frédéric Mitterrand. L'analyse de marché, Fillon s'en chargera. C'est un geek.



bof la mixité pas sûr que ce soit son fort à Frédéric....

(au passage, c'est "marketing mix" qu'on dit quand on a bien bossé son cours. Pas mixte!!! Faut arrêter de lorgner les nanas et un peu écouter le prof de temps en temps!!! )


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

hummm... avec de la cannelle, comme je les aime !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2009)

Mangez ZAN ! 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

 Oh la vilaine qui mange salement (des pommes)... il va falloir lui donner une fessée...


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2009)

A défaut de son exposé clé-en-main concernant Apple, notre ami dispose au moins du matériau nécessaire à la fabrication d'un exposé consternant Apple.

J'espère que le style est noté.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2009)

Facile et rapide à réaliser
Voici la recette du gâteau au yahourt que j'ai sélectionné. Elle est simple à réaliser même pour un débutant en cuisine et prend peu de temps à préparer. Pour vous aider j'ai essayé d'être le plus clair possible, en vous guidant étape par étape pour la préparation de ce gâteau
Cette recette du gâteau au yaourt conviens pour 4 à 6 personnes
Temps de préparation 15 min - Temps de cuisson 30 min

Liste des ingrédients
1 Yaourt nature. 
(on prend le pot comme mesure)
2 pots de farine
2 pots de sucre
½ pot d'huile
3 oeufs
½ sachet de levure chimique
1 sachet de sucre vanillé

Etape 1 : Verser les ingrédients
Verser votre Yaourt nature dans un saladier. Puis nettoyer votre pot de yaourt, celui ci servant désormais de mesure.

Ensuite verser le reste des ingrédients en utilisant votre pot de Yaourt comme mesure :
2 pots de farine
2 pots de sucre
½ pot d'huile
3 oeufs
½ sachet de levure chimique
1 sachet de sucre vanillé

Etape 2 : Mélanger les ingrédients
A cette étape vous pouvez mettre à préchauffer votre four : thermostat 6-7 (200-220°)

Mélanger le tout à l'aide d'un fouet afin d'obtenir une pâte onctueuse.

Etape 3 : Mettre au four

Beurrer votre plat à gateau puis y verser votre pâte

Conseil : aidez vous de sopalin par exemple pour beurrer votre plat

Enfourner votre plat dans le four en utilisant des gants de protection.

Temps de cuisson : 30min

Etape 4 : Manger

Une fois les 30 min de cuisson passées, retirer votre plat (toujours en utilisant vos gants de protection!)

Voila votre gâteau au yaourt est prêt, vous pouvez maintenant le déguster. Bon appétit!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

En tout cas on avance bien sur le sujet. Et ça, ça fait super plaisir


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2009)

Vous êtes trop cons d'être intolérants et moqueurs comme ça. 

Après, odré va encore gueuler. 





(Ah, en fait non.  )


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous êtes trop cons d'être intolérants et moqueurs comme ça.
> 
> Après, odré va encore gueuler.
> 
> ...



Y'en a marre des types dans ton genre, toujours là pour dire que les autres racontent de la mUrde. 

Vas y toi, donnes des supers conseils à notre nouvel ami flemmard de bosser un peu par lui même.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2009)

Les palombières au sol... dites de type landais 

Le principe de cette chasse est immuable : il s'agit en manuvrant des appeaux(appelants en langue française...) d'attirer les vols de passage pour les faire poser d'abord sur les arbres de la palombière, et ensuite de faire descendre au sol les oiseaux pour les capturer vivants au filet. Le but est donc d'imiter avec ces appeaux, qui sont des pigeons domestiques ou des palombes, des oiseaux en train de se poser, de se restaurer ou de se reposer dans le bois. On trouvera en général ces installations dans des bois à dominance de pins.

Ce type de palombière est traditionnellement rencontré dans les Landes, mais aussi en Gironde, dans le Gers et le Lot-et Garonne. Il n'y a que dans ces départements qu'il est autorisé d'installer des filets au sol. Dans les autres départements, et si la configuration du bois s'y prête, on pourra trouver des palombières au sol mais sans filets. Dans ce cas les chasseurs tirent simplement au fusil les palombes lorsqu'elles sont posées sur les arbres.

Les chasseurs sont donc cachés dans une cabane d'où ils manuvrent des mécaniques. Cette cabane est au sol, d'une taille plus ou moins importante et très bien camouflée. La taille de cette cabane et des installations associées est très variable et peut aller d'une dizaine d'appeaux avec ou sans sol, à une cinquantaine d'appeaux, plusieurs sols et quelques kilomètres de couloirs camouflés qui permettent aux chasseurs de se déplacer dans la forêt sans être vus. Mais les meilleurs rendements ne correspondent pas toujours aux installations les plus importantes...

Les modèles de cabane évoluent en fonction des régions mais aussi techniquement pour pouvoir s'adapter en permanence aux "caprices" des oiseaux.

On présentera ici l'ensemble des éléments composants la palombière, sachant que bien sûr certaines installations ne comporteront pas exactement tous ces éléments.Toujours dans un soucis d'attirer les vols de palombes sans éveiller leur méfiance, les chasseurs ont dressé des pigeons pour simuler le vol des palombes rôdeuses à la recherche de nourriture.

Dresser une palombe à cet exercice n'est guère possible, les chasseurs se sont alors rabattus sur les pigeons et en particulier sur les "petits bleus de Gascogne" qui ressemblent à s'y méprendre à leur cousin le pigeon colombin.
Vient ensuite le délicat problème du dressage. On ne peut pas en effet chasser immédiatement avec des pigeons sans les dresser, ils partiraient de suite. Il faut les habituer aux lieux, en l'occurence la palombière, et à revenir à la cabane lorsqu'ils sont lâchés. Une des meilleures méthodes pour réussir est de laisser quelques couples à la palombière et les laisser s'y reproduire. Les petits qui naîtront ne connaîtront que cet environnement et ne partiront pas. Sinon, il suffit de les habituer aux lieux assez longtemps avant le début de la saison. Point commun aux deux méthodes : leur faire comprendre que le seul point d'eau et de ravitaillement, c'est l'homme à la cabane. Une fois ceci compris, c'est gagné, d'autant plus facilement si on ne les laisse pas toujours manger à leur faim.

L'action de chasse est assez simple et on distingue 2 cas de figure différents :
- Les pigeons sont en totale liberté et posés sur une barre non loin du chasseur, prêt à prendre leur envol lorsqu'un vol approche. Ils reviendront sur cette même barre une fois leur petit tour terminé.
- Ils sont enfermés dans une caisse prévue à cet effet dont le chasseur commandera l'ouverture à distance. L'avantage de la caisse est que l'on peut sélectionner le nombre de volants et la fréquence, le gros inconvénient est qu'il faut la recharger lorsqu'elle est vide !! Il faut alors dresser les pigeons à revenir dans une cage d'où ils ne peuvent pas ressortir. Ansi bloqués, le chasseur pourra les réutiliser à sa guise plusieurs fois dans une même journée.

Les maladies sexuellement transmissibles (MST) sont des maladies infectieuses provoquées par des bactéries (gonocoques, tréponèmes...), des virus (hépatite B, herpès, HPV, CMV, Sida...), des champignons (candida albicans...) ou des parasites (chlamydiae, trichomonas vaginalis...). Ces maladies se voient dans tous les pays du monde.

Fréquence

D'après l'Organisation Mondiale de la santé, les 250 millions de cas de MST qui surviennent chaque année dans le monde dont dus à la trichomonase (120 millions), à l'infection à chlamydiae (50 millions), aux verrues génitales (30 millions), aux gonococcies (25 millions), à l'herpès génital (20 millions), à la syphilis (3,5 millions), au virus de l'hépatite B (2,5 millions), au chancre mou (2 millions) et au VIH responsable du Sida (1 million de malades et 12 millions de séropositifs).

En Afrique, la blennorragie concerne 40% des prostituées africaines, la syphilis 20%, la chlamydiase 15%, l'herpès génital 10%, le chancre mou et la dovanose 5%. L'hépatite virale B est vingt fois plus fréquente qu'en Occident. 8O% des prostituées et 12% des femmes non prostituées en Afrique Noire sont séropositives.

Les signes de la maladie

Les MST se manifestent par une atteinte des organes génitaux (gonococcie, syphilis, herpès, condylomes etc) ou par une infection généralisée (syphilis, hépatite B, Sida).

Chez la femme, les leucorrhées sont des sécrétions vaginales, abondantes, blanches ou teintées. Elles s'accompagnent ou non de signes cliniques gênants : irritations, brûlures, démangeaisons , douleurs spontanées ou pendant les rapports sexuels. Elles passent parfois inaperçues de la femme et ne sont découvertes qu'à un examen médical.

Chez l'homme et chez la femme, l'urétrite se traduit par un écoulement urétral, des brûlures à la miction ou la présence de filaments dans les premiers millilitres d'urines.

Les ulcérations génitales et les adénopathies inguinales sont d'autres symptômes évocateurs.

Les palombières dans les arbres... 

Le principe de cette chasse est immuable : il s'agit en manuvrant des appeaux(appelants en langue française...) d'attirer les vols de passage pour les faire poser sur les arbres de la palombière. Le but est donc d'imiter avec ces appeaux, qui sont des pigeons domestiques ou des palombes, des oiseaux en train de se poser, de se restaurer(glaner) ou de se reposer dans le bois. On trouvera en général ces installations dans des bois à dominance de feuillus, hêtres et chênes.

Ce type de palombière est traditionnellement rencontré au Pays Basque et en Béarn. On pourra en rencontrer bien sûr dans les autres régions du grand Sud-Ouest (Lot, Dordogne, Tarn-et-Garonne, Haute-Garonne, Gironde, Charentes, Hautes-Pyrénées et Ariège), jusqu'aux confins de l'Ile de France.

Les chasseurs sont donc cachés dans une cabane d'où ils manuvrent des mécaniques. Cette cabane est à la cime d'un arbre, d'une taille plus ou moins importante et très bien camouflée. 


On retrouve dans ces installations les éléments essentiels qui composent une palombière au sol puisque le but recherché est le même c'est à dire faire poser les oiseaux autour de la palombière, à la différence prêt que le poste de guet et de tir est au sommet d'un arbre et que les oiseaux ne sont plus capturés vivants avec des filets, mais tirés au fusil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Lhiver est là avec le retour du froid et des bons petits plats souvent un peu lourds !
Alors pour penser à reprendre soin de soi après les fêtes, le Mille feuilles du potager simpose. La salade se cultive en toutes saisons, mais certaines catégories comme la Scarole et la Laitue Brune sont plus résistantes à lhiver et aux températures très froides .
Alors fini le choix interminable devant létalage, fini le sachet hors de prix de feuilles jaunies et rabougries prêtes à lemploi car la culture des salades est extrêmement simple et sans effort !

Il est possible de procéder à des semis mais pour ma part, je choisis la facilité en achetant de jeunes plants en mottes de terre chez mon jardinier (ou en jardineries). Ceux-ci massurent une reprise plus sure, même en cas de « froid Sibérien » !

Comme disait mon grand père, il ny a pas de bons ouvriers sans de bons outils, alors afin déviter quelques aller/ retour superflus au cabanon, pensez à vous munir de tout !

*Le matériel: *

- 1 pelle bèche pour ameublir le terrain (si vous nen avez pas utilisez la binette !)

- 1 binette (pour faire les sillons Trèèèèèès important la binette)

- 1 cordeau (pour ceux et celles qui nont pas le « compas dans lil » !)

(une simple corde fixée entre deux petits piquets pourra tout aussi bien faire laffaire)

- 1 petite pelle

- 1 arrosoir, ou une simple bouteille (avec de leau !)

*Le sillon:*

On peut dès lors passer aux choses sérieuses... 
Après avoir soigneusement travaillé la plate-bande choisie (évitez la proximité avec le persil : très bon pour assaisonner une salade, il lest beaucoup moins en voisin de culture), effectuez le ou les sillons à laide de la binette et du cordeau. Comptez 25 à 30 cm entre chaque sillon.
 Le piquage:

*Le terrain prêt, passons au piquage (communément appelé « plantage »)*.

À laide de la petite pelle, effectuez des trous denviron 3 à 4 cm de profondeur et enterrez vos plants, cela sans en avoir réduit la motte de terreau car à lintérieur de celle-ci les racines sont déjà bien vivaces et prêtes à sinstaller confortablement dans la terre fraîchement travaillée ! (certains disent quil vaut mieux laisser dépasser la motte d1/ 3 de la terre ; pour ma part, je ne lai jamais fait et mes salades sont magnifiques !)

Refermez le trou en ramenant de la terre et en tassant avec vos doigts afin que les racines se fraient un chemin rapidement. Procédez de la sorte pour la suite, plant après plant en prenant soin de respecter un espace de 20 à 30 cm entre chaque. Rien ne sert den planter trop en même temps car noubliez pas : elles seront toutes bonnes à déguster en même temps !
Il ny a hélas pas que vous et moi qui apprécions les bonnes salade tendres et croquantes Sans parler des limaces, que vous réussirez à éloigner en disposant par exemple de la sciure autour de chaque plant (il existe des granulés dans le commerce, mais ils sont à la fois plus coûteux et moins écologiques !), différentes larves dinsectes du sol telles que le vers blanc sen font un régal ! Ils peuvent très rapidement causer la disparition du plant en dévorant la racine principale. 

Pour ces petits voraces il existe aussi des solutions : un insecticide en poudre que vous déposerez au fond du trou avant dy mettre le plant, ou bien - plus écolo - un binage régulier qui, moins radical, réussira à déranger leur dîner !

Terminez en arrosant copieusement à larrosoir (sans la pomme) à la base du collet (du pied), afin de bien tasser la terre et daider la motte à faire corps avec sont nouvel environnement.

*Le résultat:*

Après leffort... le réconfort, alors vite, au chaud ! 
Et après un arrosage régulier mais modéré (même si à cette saison le ciel nous aide un peu !), pendant environ 3 mois, vous pourrez faire le plein de vitamines en dégustant vos bonnes salades bien fraîches !


----------



## vtwin900 (15 Octobre 2009)

bonjour a tous
je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum, parce que je ne cesse d'entendre parler de mac (iopd, iphone et ordi mac os etc..) et j'aimerai en savoir un peu plus.
Etant depuis plusieurs années bercé par microsoft et son windows que quasiment tout le monde utilise, je voulais savoir quelles étaient les différences entre un microsoft et un mac.
Dans ce domaine trés peu de vendeur peuvent nous parler de ce dernier.
Seul les forums comme celui là pourrait me donner une réponse qui me permettra de franchir le pas.
Je n'entend que des : "Il parait que c'est terrible, mais je ne connais pas plus que ça"
entre autre. 
Donc quelqu'un peut il me dire plus et surtout les différences entre mac et microsoft?
tous les logiciels que j'utilise chez windows sont ils chez mac? Puis faire exactement les memes choses qu'avec micros. ?
merci de vos réponses


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

Comment changer un joint de culasse.

Le changement du joint de culasse peut être effectué par un bon bricoleur mais il faut s&#8217;équiper du bon outillage et pratiquer cette opération avec patience et minutie et l&#8217;idéal est de pouvoir se procurer la revue technique du moteur du véhicule.

Pour commencer, il faut vidanger le liquide de refroidissement puis retirer tous les accessoires et autres pièces attenantes à la culasse et pour cela il faut déposer la courroie de distribution, désaccoupler l&#8217;admission et la direction en retirant les câbles, tringles, collecteurs et couvres culasses, il faut aussi débrancher toutes les parties de l&#8217;échappement ainsi que les durits entrée et sortie du liquide de refroidissement.

Haemophilus ducreyi est une bactérie en forme de bâtonnet, immobile, Gram négatif, qui se transmet par contact sexuel, mise en évidence pour la première fois par l&#8217;Italien Augusto Ducrey en 1889. Elle est extrêmement contagieuse et ne procure pas d'immunité (on peut contracter la maladie à nouveau après avoir guéri, à l'occasion d'un nouveau contact contaminant). Les femmes sont les principales vectrices de la maladie lorsqu'elles portent la bactérie, car la symptomatologie est modérée. Chez l'homme au contraire, le chancre est très douloureux, ce qui permet une consultation médicale relativement précoce et de limiter les contaminations.

La maladie se manifeste après une période d'incubation variant de 24 heures à 15 jours (en moyenne 5 jours) par une petite papule rosée au lieu de pénétration de la bactérie (en général sur la verge). La lésion évolue rapidement vers une ulcération plus ou moins étendue, rosée, douloureuse, profonde, aux bords très inflammatoires et nets, d'aspect déchiquetté. À la différence du chancre causé par la syphilis, le fond du chancre n'est pas induré.
Le chancre est aussi très prurigineux (il provoque d'intenses démangaisons), ce qui entraîne rapidement une auto-infestation par grattage (apparition de chancres multiples dans toute la région génitale).
Les adénopathies sont plus tardives, apparaissant 2 à 3 semaines après le contact. Elles sont souvent unilatérales, et peuvent évoluer vers l'ulcération avec écoulement de pus à la peau.

La culasse doit ensuite être déposée en dévissant les goujons vis par vis en respectant l&#8217;ordre inverse du serrage pour ensuite nettoyer la culasse et le bloc parfaitement afin de la rendre parfaitement lisse en veillant à ce qu&#8217;elle ne présente ni trou ni aspérité.

Les goujons de la culasse doivent être remplacés par des neufs puis il faut bien nettoyer les filetages des goujons situés dans le bloc à l&#8217;aide de graisse puis il faut remplacer le joint de culasse usagé par un neuf en respectant bien le sens dessus/dessous.

La culasse une fois bien propre et équipée des pièces neuves doit être reposé en vissant les goujons et les vis un par un en respectant le même ordre que le desserrage mais il est conseillé de procéder à un premier serrage léger pour en effectuer un deuxième plus serré.

Pour terminer, il faut remonter et relier toutes les pièces et mécanismes retirées et désaccouplées à la première étape.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Le cunnilingus est une caresse bucco-génitale pouvant offrir à qui la reçoit une grande gamme de sensations, la sensibilité du clitoris, notamment, étant très importante1. Lutilisation de la salive ou de lubrifiant à base deau est courante et permet une stimulation douce et fluide2. Combinée à d'autres caresses, à d'autres stimulations variées sur l'ensemble du corps, soutenue par une écoute active de la part du ou des partenaires, le cunnilingus est en mesure de permettre la circulation de plaisirs variés entre les partenaires. Que survienne ou non un orgasme, il s'agit là d'un rapport sexuel en soi.

Histoire et signification culturelle 

Bien que tabou dans la société occidentale jusque récemment, le cunnilingus a une place importante dans le taoïsme chinois. Ainsi, celui-ci considère-t-il que les fluides corporels sont des fluides vitaux, que les perdre engendre un amoindrissement de la vitalité et que, a contrario, les ingérer permet de recouvrer de cette vitalité, du qi.
« La grande médecine des trois crêtes montagneuses doit être trouvée dans le corps de la femme et se compose de trois jus, ou essences : un de la bouche de la femme, un autre de ses seins, et le troisième, le plus puissant, de la Grotte du Tigre Blanc, qui est à la Crête du Champignon Pourpre (Mont de Vénus). »
 Octavio Paz. Conjunctions and Disjunctions3.

Selon Philip Rawson, ces métaphores mi-poétiques mi-médicinales expliquent la popularité du cunnilingus chez les Chinois : « La pratique était une excellente méthode pour boire le fluide féminin précieux. »3
Mais, idéalement, dans le taoïsme, lhomme nest pas le seul à tirer profit de cette pratique, la femme bénéficiant également de léchange de fluides. En mélangeant les liquides mâles et femelles, le taoïste vise à réconcilier les opposés et à renouer avec le temps mythique qui existait avant la séparation des sexes, c'est-à-dire la période primordiale du qi initial. Pour le sinologue Kristofer Schipper, les textes taoïstes sur l'« art de la chambre à coucher » décrivent une « sorte de vampirisme amélioré ».
Lhistorien des religions Mircea Eliade parle d'un désir semblable de dépasser la vieillesse et la mort, et accéder à un état de Nirvâna, dans la pratique hindoue du yoga tantrique.
En Occident, sous l'Empire romain, le cunnilingus était déprécié car il était considéré comme une soumission de l'homme envers la femme4. Preuve de cette condamnation morale, Suétone impute cette pratique à l'empereur Tibère dans l'inventaire des turpitudes sexuelles qu'il lui attribue5.
Dans les lettres de Napoléon Bonaparte à sa femme Joséphine de Beauharnais, des passages font allusion au cunnilingus : « Un baiser plus bas, plus bas que le sein. [] Tu sais bien que je n'oublie pas les petites visites ; tu sais bien, la petite forêt noire. Je lui donne mille baisers et j'attends avec impatience le moment d'y être. »

Origine du cunnilingus 

Pour quelles raisons pratique-t-on le cunnilingus ?
Dans les années 2000, les recherches en neurosciences ont montré que les êtres humains stimulent leurs zones érogènes car cela procure des récompenses / renforcements dans le cerveau7. Ces récompenses, en particulier l'orgasme, sont perçues au niveau de la conscience comme des sensations de plaisirs érotiques et de jouissances. En simplifiant, l'être humain recherche les activités sexuelles, comme le cunnilingus, car elles procurent des plaisirs érotiques intenses.
Chez l'être humain (et le Chimpanzé, le Bonobo, l'Orang outan ...), le comportement sexuel n'est plus un comportement de reproduction, mais devient un comportement érotique8. Au cours de l'évolution, l'importance et l'influence des hormones9 et des phéromones10,11 sur le comportement sexuel a diminué. Au contraire, l'importance des récompenses est devenue majeure7. Chez l'être humain, le but du comportement sexuel n'est plus le coït vaginal mais la recherche des plaisirs érotiques, procurés par la stimulation du corps et des zones érogènes12.
Article principal : Comportement érotique.
Le plaisir est clairement à l'origine du cunnilingus, mais surtout pour la personne qui recoit ce cunnilingus. En effet, les activités de stimulations buccales et linguales procurent des sensations thermiques, de pressions et tactiles intenses sur le clitoris, ce qui maximise les plaisirs érotiques. Pour ces raisons physiologiques, et comme le clitoris est la principale source du plaisir érotique et de l'orgasme13, recevoir un cunnilingus est une des activités érotiques préférées des femmes.
Pour la personne qui réalise le cunnilingus, les motivations sont en partie différentes. Stimuler la vulve avec la bouche et la langue n'est pas spontanément érogène. Parfois, la personne ressent même du dégoût la première fois qu'elle pratique un cunnilingus. C'est uniquement en répétant cette activité, par conditionnements, que le partenaire finit par ressentir du plaisir. Mais pour la majorité des personnes, réaliser un cunnilingus ne devient pas une activité érotique préférée. Recevoir un cunnilingus (ou son équivalent pour l'homme, la fellation) est nettement préféré.
Pour les personnes qui pratiquent régulièrement le cunnilingus, c'est une préférence sexuelle, qui se forme au cours de la vie de la même manière que les préférences olfactives, musicales ou alimentaires.
Pour toutes ces raisons, le cunnilingus est "biologiquement normal" et ne peut être considérée comme un acte "contre-nature", une maladie ou un trouble psychologique. Car chez l'être humain, le but du comportement érotique est la recherche des plaisirs sexuels, nouveaux, variés et intenses14.
Variantes 

Variantes du cunnilingus

Version possible de la position du missionnaire (illustration de Mihály Zichy)
Missionnaire : La femme est couchée sur le dos ; elle peut mettre ses jambes sur son partenaire, les plier ou les écarter. Le partenaire est généralement couché mais il peut aussi être à genoux. Cette position classique permet une bonne excitation du clitoris et peut faciliter la venue de l'orgasme chez la femme.
Debout : La femme peut être debout de face, le partenaire est alors assis ou agenouillé. C'est une position de transition où le clitoris est plus difficilement accessible et donc stimulable.
Assise : La femme est assise sur une chaise ou tout autre support. Le partenaire est au sol, l'accès à la vulve est aisé et permet une bonne stimulation. Dans cette position la pénétration linguale est possible.
Stimulation orale réciproque : voir position 69.
Face-sitting : La femme est au-dessus ou assise sur le visage du partenaire. Le cunnilingus peut être profond (pénétration linguale) et prolongé. Dans cette position la femme peut effectuer des mouvements pour guider son partenaire ou sauto-stimuler contre son visage.
Autocunnilingus : équivalent féminin de l'autofellation, il reste un mythe car il consisterait à l'autostimulation et nécessiterait donc une souplesse telle que sa possibilité n'a jamais été démontrée.

Statistiques 

Quinze ans après la 2e enquête nationale de lINSERM et de lINED sur la sexualité des Français (Spira et col., 1992), la publication aux éditions La Découverte des résultats détaillées de la 3e enquête baptisée « Contexte de la sexualité en France » (CSF) sous la direction de deux sociologues réputés, Nathalie Bajos (Inserm) et Michel Bozon (Ined) analyse les pratiques sexuelles de 12 000 Français âgés de 18 à 69 ans. Lenquête CSF confirme la diffusion de la sexualité orale désormais pratiquée régulièrement par deux femmes sur trois et autant d'hommes. Ainsi, la fellation est pratiquée régulièrement par 38% des femmes de 18-19 ans et 53% des femmes de 20-24 ans ; le cunnilingus est pratiqué régulièrement par 46% des hommes de 18-19 ans et 59% des hommes de 20-24 ans. Le développement de la fellation et du cunnilingus ont dailleurs amené les chercheurs à consacrer tout un chapitre de leur travail à : « La sexualité sans pénétration : une réalité oubliée du répertoire sexuel ».

Cunnilingus, santé et hygiène 

Un carré de latex.
Le cunnilingus, comme la fellation, n'est pas une pratique sans dangers : il peut transmettre la plupart des maladies sexuellement transmissibles, comme l'herpès ou le condylome. Le risque de transmission du sida est en revanche extrêmement faible, pouvant survenir, par exemple, en cas de saignements chez les deux partenaires. La meilleure protection contre les risques de MST est l'utilisation d'un carré de latex, comme la digue dentaire ou une protection fabriquée à partir d'un préservatif masculin. Il est maintenant possible de trouver des produits spécialement destinés au cunnilingus. Il est recommandé dappliquer un lubrifiant à base deau sur la vulve avant dy poser le carré en latex.
En tant que pratique sexuelle orale, le cunnilingus demande une bonne hygiène des deux partenaires. Si malgré une hygiène irréprochable, le partenaire se sent rebuté par lodeur de la vulve, lutilisation de lubrifiants aromatisés peut être une solution et ou l'adaptation du régime alimentaire.

Autres désignations 

Cette pratique est aussi connue sous les noms suivants : tarte au poil, faire minette, léchouille, broute-minou, brouter le gazon15, bouffer ou brouter la chatte ou la motte, brouter une moule, pratiquer une tyrolienne, descendre au barbu, descendre à la cave, gamahucher ou encore gougnotter16.
Manger et se faire manger sont des expressions souvent utilisées au Québec. Les Haïtiens utilisent le terme Ti-Buf


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

La pêche sportive est un type de pêche où l'objectif est le plaisir de la pratique, et où la consommation ou la vente des prises est secondaire. Elle vise par exemple à la capture des plus grosses prises possible, ou le plus grand nombre en un temps limité. Elle nécessite généralement un équipement plus ou moins couteux, une expérience et de bonnes conditions physiques. Ces éléments et ses objectifs sportifs tendent à la distinguer de la pêche de loisir.
Ce type de pêche suit un « esprit sportif » : une forme de respect de l'adversaire (le poisson), respect d'un règlement, de la Loi, et de l'environnement des compétitions, etc. Il est fréquent, lorsque la technique de pêche le permet, que le poisson capturé soit relâché. Il peut également être conservé en vue d'une pesée, ou pour la consommation personnelle et commerciale.
La pêche sportive est parfois encadrée par des fédérations qui organisent des compétitions. En France, elle est représentée par trois fédérations disposant d'un agrément de Délégataire de Mission de Service Public délivré par le Ministère de la Jeunesse et des Sports, et membres du Comité National Olympique et Sportif Français (CNOSF)

Un type qui vient de pêcher : 





Perso, je le trouve très beau, ce type qui vient de pêcher.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Le soufflage du verre est la technique qui permet de donner du volume aux objets en verre lors de leurs créations.
Le souffleur commence par cueiller (et non cueillir) une paraison (masse de verre) dans le four à pot à l'aide de sa canne. Il en régularise la masse au marbre (surface plate).
D'un souffle bref (pour éviter le reflux d'air chaud) et en bouchant aussitôt l'orifice de son doigt, il fait naître une bulle due à la dilatation de l'air au contact du verre chaud.
Ensuite il a recours a la technique du souffle continu pour atteindre le volume souhaité.
Entre-temps d'autres opérations peuvent avoir lieu :
le réchauffage à la gueule du four pour améliorer la maléabilité ;
le centrifugeage horizontal au banc pour élargir la pièce ;
le centrifugeage vertical pour l'allonger ;
la régularisation de la surface à l'aide d'une cuiller en bois mouillé voire d'un simple papier journal plié et trempé dans l'eau.
La pièce est alors soudée à l'autre extrémité à un pontil (sorte de canne pleine). et séparée de la canne par le refroidissement du contour du col à l'aide d'un instrument mouillé suivi d'un léger choc.
Après réchauffement, le col peut ensuite être allongé ou évasé tandis que d'autres éléments tels qu'une anse peuvent être soudés.
Après séparation du pontil, la pièce est déposée au four à temporiser ou elle refroidira au bout de plusieurs heures afin d'éviter tout choc thermique qui la fragiliserait.


Ci dessous, une jolie photo d'un mec qui ne joue pas de la trompette. Non, il souffle du verre.


----------



## doudou83 (15 Octobre 2009)

Excellent devoir !      19,5/20  
vous voyez , quand vous voulez !


----------



## vtwin900 (15 Octobre 2009)

merci, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les questions que je me pose
je n'aime pas plus que ça la pêche et encore moins le souffleur de verre.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Octobre 2009)

Mais que vous êtes _intolérants _de grand matin 


Bienvenue à toi vtwin900

Je te conseille de commencer par te présenter dans la section adéquate

Ensuite, de faire un tour par là 

dernier conseil: évite le bar :rateau:: *Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Il va faire beau aujourd'hui


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

vtwin900 a dit:


> merci, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les questions que je me pose
> je n'aime pas plus que ça la pêche et encore moins le souffleur de verre.



Ah fallait que ca ait un rapport.


Pour faire rapide et simple :

1- Je suis pas sûr que tu sois dans le bon sous forum pour parler de tout ça. Au bar, on parle très très peu de mac.

2- Les questions que tu poses sont vastes (très vastes), et particulièrement subjective.
Cependant, on peut mettre en avant l'ergonomie des machines Apple, et la bonne intégration de l'OS sur ces machines. Historiquement, elles sont reconnues pour leur qualité pour un travail autour du graphisme/photo, montage vidéo, ainsi que musical.
Le coût est dit plus élevé, cependant, ramené à un plan d'investissement, leur durée de vie généralement plus longue gomme ce prix de départ légèrement plus élevé.

D'autre part Apple s'ouvre réellement au grand public (avec plus ou moins de succès) depuis quelques années, et cela donne lieu à des prix qui baissent petit à petit.

Niveau logiciel, aujourd'hui, il n'y a plus beaucoup de logiciel exclusivement sur PC ou sur Mac. Tu trouveras un équivalent sans trop de difficultés à chaque fois.



Et pour finir, la photo d'un type qui fait un truc :


----------



## vtwin900 (15 Octobre 2009)

ok merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Un autre type qui fait un truc. Mais qui rate.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2009)

pourqpoi mac ?

parbce que mec !


----------



## NED (15 Octobre 2009)

*Les dominos* sont, dans une première version, des pièces de jeu d'origine chinoise, généralement au nombre de 28 pièces (dans le cas d'un jeu « double-six »).
Les dominos sont des pièces rectangulaires sur lesquelles figurent, sur une de leurs faces, deux ensembles de points séparés par un trait. Les dominos sont faits de matières diverses telles que l'ivoire ou le bois. Un rivet métallique (souvent en laiton) peut être implanté au centre du domino et permet de faciliter le mélange des pièces.
En général, le nombre de points va de 0 à 6, on parle de jeu double-six (du nom du plus gros domino). Le zéro est symbolisé par une absence de points. On trouve aussi des variantes allant de 0 à 9, de 0 à 12, de 0 à 15 et de 0 à 18. 

Même si les jeux double-six sont les plus courants, on parvient à trouver des jeux double-neuf et double-douze dans certains magasins spécialisés. 

_*L'intérêt de ces jeux constitués d'un plus grand nombre de dominos est d'augmenter la part de stratégie dans le déroulement de la partie ou la complexité des problèmes à résoudre.*_

Mais l'origine réelle reste mystérieuse, car d'autres prétendent que le plus vieux jeu de domino aurait été trouvé dans la tombe de Toutankhamon. 
*Mais en fait ca serait le grand père de gKatarn qui aurait fabriqué les premiers dominos en Afrique* 

Le pompon de la pomponette reste tout de même *Le Domino Day* est un événement annuel regroupant des scènes de chute de dominos. Ces dominos de couleurs forment différentes fresques et il s'agit à chaque fois de battre le record mondial de tombé de dominos. Il se déroule à Leeuwarden aux Pays-Bas. Il est retransmis à la télévision hollandaise depuis 1986 et sur certaines chaînes de télévision européennes depuis quelques années.
Les montages sont réalisés par une centaine de jeunes bénévoles entre 18 et 35 ans pendant une durée de 2 à 3 mois.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zoZ_SZDAPPg&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zoZ_SZDAPPg&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

A vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dames


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2009)

Bon, quoi Chris ?
T'fais la gueule ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

*Pour 4 personnes*
 	Préparation : 25 min
 	Cuisson : 1 h
 	Niveau : 
 	Coût :      
*
	Ingrédients*
1 poule
8 carottes
4 navets
1 rutabaga
1 branche de céleri
1 oignon
2 clous de girofle
1 bouquet garni
4 verts de poireaux
200 g de riz long
25 g de beurre
25 g de farine
1 oeuf
2 cuillers à soupe de crème fraîche
Gros sel
Sel
Poivre






*Préparation*

Déposer la poule dans un grand faitout, la couvrir deau froide. Porter à ébullition et retirer les premières écumes.
Eplucher, laver et couper les légumes en gros morceaux.
Une fois le bouillon de poule bien clair, plonger les carottes, les navets, le rutabaga, le céleri, l'oignon piqué de clous de girofle et le bouquet garni. Saler légèrement au gros sel.
Laisser cuire 30 à 35 minutes et ajouter les verts de poireaux ficelés. Poursuivre la cuisson 1 heure.
Verser une partie du bouillon de poule dans une casserole, porter à ébullition, y cuire le riz 20 minutes.
Préparer la sauce blanche : faire fondre le beurre, ajouter la farine. Mélanger et cuire à feu doux 2 minutes. Délayer petit à petit avec 50 cl de bouillon de poule jusquà ce que la sauce soit bien homogène.
Porter à ébullition. Mélanger le jaune d'oeuf à la crème fraîche. Hors du feu, verser ce mélange dans la sauce chaude, fouetter énergiquement. Ne pas reporter à ébullition. Vérifier l'assaisonnement.
Découper la poule, la servir avec les légumes, napper de sauce blanche. Accompagner du riz.

Remarque : Vous pouvez agrémenter la sauce de champignons de Paris cuits dans de leau avec une noix de beurre, une pincée de sel et un trait de jus de citron.


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2009)

C'est vraiment trop bête, j'aurais bien aimé mettre une photo aussi mais je ne connais pas le nom de cette activité (sport ?) qui se joue en Nouvelle Zélande (je crois) entre vieilles dames habillées de noir (comme les All Black) mais pas seulement (j'imagine).

Ces dames font rouler des trucs comme des roues de caddie (mais pas vraiment) avec des règles qui s'approchent du curling ou de la pétanque (mais j'en sais trop rien en fait).

Dans le doute, je vous remercie d'avance (mais pas trop sinon vous n'allez pas chercher).


----------



## marvel63 (15 Octobre 2009)

excellente cette file  me suis bien marré.

Pauvre vtwin900, il est pas bien tombé... il ne faut jamais demander un renseignement dans un bar, c'est pourtant connu !

Vtwin, repose ta question -après avoir lu quelques messages du forum-  dans la section "switch" tu auras (peut-être) des réponses.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

*Fissure anale*

Quel sont les symptômes de la fissure anale ?
Comment faire le diagnostic de fissure anale ?
Quelles sont les caractéristiques d'une fissure non          banale ?
Quel est le traitement de la fissure anale ?
*5.7.1. Quel sont les symptômes de la fissure anale ?*

       La douleur se produit au passage de la selle. Elle peut être très vive.        Elle peut disparaître pendant quelques minutes après la selle, puis        réapparaître, réalisant un rythme à trois temps. Elle est due à la lésion        et surtout à une contraction anale involontaire pouvant entraîner une        constipation par crainte de l'exonération.
         Il arrive que la douleur soit une simple gêne, ou remplacée par un prurit.            Une rectorragie est possible, avec ou sans douleur.

*5.7.2. Comment faire le diagnostic de fissure anale ?*

       Le déplissement des plis radiés de l'anus permet de voir la fissure *(figure          3) *en forme de raquette à bords nets à peine surélevés dans les          fissures récentes, à fond rouge. Au stade de fissure chronique, le bord          s'épaissit en arrière pour former un capuchon mariscal. Le toucher rectal,          même fait avec précautions, peut être très douloureux en raison de la          contracture sphinctérienne réflexe et nécessiter une anesthésie locale.          La fissure peut être infectée et se prolonger par un petit abcès inter-sphinctérien.          Elle siège en général au pôle postérieur de l'anus* (diapo          1)*; parfois au pôle antérieur chez la femme.      

*5.7.3. Quelles sont les caractéristiques d'une fissure non banale          ? *

       Toute fissure d'aspect inhabituel, indolore, de localisation latérale,        remontant dans le canal anal au-dessus de la ligne pectinée, ou associée à        une adénopathie inguinale, est suspecte. Elle doit faire pratiquer des        prélèvements ou des explorations complémentaires visant à identifier une        localisation anale de la maladie de Crohn, une affection vénérienne ou        néoplasique, enfin une tuberculose.

*5.7.4. Quel est le traitement de la fissure anale ?*

       Le traitement est médical de première intention. Il comporte le        ramollissement des selles et la régularisation du transit, et la        prescription d'antalgiques et de topiques locaux. 
       L'injection sous-fissuraire d'une petite quantité du mélange        quinine-urée et xylocaïne, peut apporter un soulagement rapide à condition        d'être techniquement bien faite.
       L'utilisation de dérivés nitrés en applications répétées sur la marge        anale ou l'injection de toxine botulique intrasphinctérienne sont en cours        d'évaluation clinique.
       Le traitement radical est chirurgical sous anesthésie loco-régionale ou        générale. Plusieurs modalités sont employées selon l'état de la        fissure.
       Pour la fissure aiguë hyperalgique, la léïomyotomie latérale est l'indication          de choix. Concernant la fissure chronique postérieure, l'anoplastie postérieure,          avec ou sans léïomyotomie médiane, est la règle. La fissure antérieure          relève d'une exérèse simple. La fissure infectée justifie d'une résection          simple avec drainage de l'abcès intersphinctérien sous-jacent.


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2009)

monsieur jpmiss, je me faisais une joie d'accéder aux figures citées.

Mais les liens cités ne sont pas tous valides.

Si vous pouviez faire quelque chose et me permettre de découvrir "Le déplissement des plis radiés de l'anus".


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2009)

Merci.


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

Claaaaaasse !! Pas Claaaaaasse du tout !!


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2009)

Bon, on renomme et on fusionne


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2009)

Fission nucléaire

La fission nucléaire
La fission nucléaire est le phénomène par lequel le noyau d'un atome lourd (noyau qui contient beaucoup de nucléons, tels les noyaux d'uranium et de plutonium) est divisé en plusieurs nucléides plus légers. Cette réaction nucléaire se traduit aussi par l'émission de neutrons et un dégagement d'énergie très important (&#8776; 200 MeV, à comparer aux énergies des réactions chimiques qui sont de l'ordre de l'eV).






Découverte de la fission nucléaire

Le phénomène de fission nucléaire induite fut découvert en 1938, par trois physiciens du Kaiser-Wilhelm-Institut für Chemie de Berlin : Otto Hahn, Lise Meitner et Fritz Strassmann.

Les résultats du bombardement de noyaux d'uranium par des neutrons avait déjà paru intéressants et tout à fait intriguants. Dabord étudiés par Enrico Fermi et ses collègues en 1934, ils ne furent correctement interprétés que plusieurs années plus tard.

Le 16 janvier 1939, Niels Bohr arriva aux États-Unis pour passer plusieurs mois à lUniversité de Princeton, où il avait hâte de discuter de certains problèmes théoriques avec Albert Einstein. Juste avant son départ du Danemark, deux de ses collègues, Lise Meitner et Otto Frisch, lui avaient fait part de leur hypothèse selon laquelle labsorption dun neutron par un noyau duranium provoque parfois la scission de celui-ci en deux parties approximativement égales, ainsi que la libération dune énorme quantité dénergie : ils appelèrent ce phénomène "fission nucléaire". Cette hypothèse se basait sur limportante découverte de Hahn et Strassmann (publiée dans Naturwissenschaften au début du mois de janvier 1939) qui démontrait que le bombardement de l'uranium par des neutrons produisait un isotope du baryum.

Bohr avait promis de garder secrète linterprétation de Meitner et Frisch jusquà ce quils publient un article afin de leur assurer la paternité de la découverte et de l'interprétation, mais à bord du bateau en route pour les États-Unis, il en parla avec Léon Rosenfeld, en oubliant de lui demander de respecter le secret.

Dès son arrivée, Rosenfeld en parla à tous les physiciens de Princeton, et la nouvelle se répandit aux autres physiciens, tel Enrico Fermi de lUniversité de Columbia. Les conversations entre Fermi, John R. Dunning et G. B. Pegram débouchèrent sur la recherche à Columbia des rayonnements ionisants produits par les fragments du noyau duranium obtenus après cette fameuse "fission".

Le 26 janvier 1939, se tint une conférence de physique théorique à Washington DC, organisée conjointement par lUniversité George Washington et la Carnegie Institution de Washington. Fermi quitta New York pour participer à cette conférence avant le lancement des expériences de fission à Columbia. Bohr et Fermi discutèrent du problème de la fission, Fermi mentionnant en particulier la possibilité que des neutrons puissent être émis durant le processus. Bien que ce ne soit quune hypothèse, ses conséquences cest-à-dire la possibilité dune réaction en chaîne étaient évidentes. De nombreux articles à sensation furent publiés dans la presse à ce sujet. Avant la fin de la conférence à Washington, plusieurs autres expériences étaient lancées pour confirmer la thèse de la fission du noyau.

Le 15 février 1939, dans la Physical Review quatre laboratoires annonçaient des résultats positifs (Université de Columbia, Carnegie Institution de Washington, Université Johns-Hopkins, Université de Californie). À ce moment, Bohr savait que des expériences similaires avait été entreprises dans laboratoire de Copenhague (Danemark) vers le 15 janvier (Lettre de Frisch à Nature datée du 16 janvier 1939 et parue dans le numéro du 18 février). Frédéric Joliot à Paris avait aussi publié ses premiers résultats dans les Comptes Rendus du 30 janvier 1939. À partir de ce moment là, il y eut une publication régulière darticles sur la fission, de telle manière que, dans la Review of Modern Physics du 6 décembre 1939, L. A. Turner de Princeton en dénombra presque une centaine.

Le phénomène

Il existe deux types de fissions : la fission spontanée et la fission induite.

Remarque : des noyaux atomiques pouvant fissionner sont dits "fissiles" ou "fissibles". De tels noyaux ont obligatoirement un numéro atomique supérieur ou égal à 89 : ils forment la famille des actinides.

Fission spontanée

Le phénomène de la fission spontanée fut découvert en 1940 par G. N. Flerov et K. A. Petrzak en travaillant sur des noyaux d'uranium 238.

On parle de fission nucléaire spontanée lorsque le noyau se désintègre en plusieurs fragments sans absorption préalable d'un corpuscule (particule). Ce type de fission n'est possible que pour les noyaux extrêmement lourds, car l'énergie de liaison par nucléon est alors plus petite que pour les noyaux moyennement lourds nouvellement formés.

L'uranium 235 et le californium 252 sont par exemple des noyaux spontanément fissiles.

Fission induite


La fission nucléaire de l'uranium.
La fission induite a lieu lorsqu'un noyau lourd capture une autre particule (généralement un neutron) et que le noyau composé alors formé se désintègre en plusieurs fragments.

La fission induite de l'uranium 235 par absorption d'un neutron est la réaction de ce type la plus connue. Elle est du type :



X et Y étant deux noyaux moyennnement lourds et généralement radioactifs : on les appelle des produits de fission.

Ainsi la fission induite d'un noyau d'uranium 235 peut donner deux produits de fission, le krypton et le baryum, accompagnés de trois neutrons :



Les fissions induites les plus couramment utilisées sont la fission de l'uranium 235, de l'uranium 238 et du plutonium 239.


Orchidoptose : relâchement considérable du scrotum avec abaissement du testicule et développement de varices dans le cordon (varicocèle)






La varicocèle

[?] Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

La varicocèle est une dilatation variqueuse des veines (varices) du cordon spermatique (situées dans les bourses, au dessus et autour de chaque testicule).

Cette dilatation est la conséquence d'un mauvais fonctionnement de valves situées dans les veines. Le sang ne parvient plus à remonter le long des veines pour rejoindre les veines plus importantes (veine rénale gauche et veine cave inférieure).

[?] Causes et facteurs de risque

Le côté gauche est plus souvent atteint que le droit (du côté gauche, les veines spermatiques rejoignent la veine rénale gauche alors que du côté droit elles rejoignent la veine cave inférieure).

Les deux côtés peuvent être atteints de façon symétrique ou asymétrique.

La varicocèle peut ne donner aucun symptôme ou se manifester par une pesanteur dans la bourse, en particulier en fin de journée et par temps chaud.

A un stade évolué, le volume de la bourse peut être augmenté.

[?] La consultation

Bilatéral et comparatif, il recherche les dilatations variqueuses au dessus des testicules. La palpation des testicules est normale. L'examen élimine une autre cause de pesanteur (hernie inguinale, kyste du cordon spermatique, épanchement de liquide dans la bourse, tumeur du testicule).

[?] Examens et analyses complémentaires

Ils sont sans intérêt lorsque l'examen clinique est formel. En cas de doute, une échographie est réalisée. Elle met en évidence les dilatations veineuses, élimine une autre pathologie locale et peut, si une étude par doppler est associée, montrer la stagnation du sang dans les veines dilatées.

[?] Evolution de la maladie

L'évolution est variable.

Une varicocèle peut très bien ne jamais gêner le patient.

A l'inverse, elle peut occasionner une gêne qui augmente avec les années pour devenir quasi-permanente.

Parfois, la varicocèle n'est gênante que par périodes.

[?] Ne pas confondre avec...

Outre les autres pathologies du cordon et du testicule (voir plus haut), il faut penser chez un adulte de plus de 30 ans à la possibilité d'une tumeur du rein. En effet, les volumineuses masses du rein peuvent entraîner la compression de la veine rénale, voire de la veine cave inférieure, et diminuer le retour veineux des veines spermatiques. Une varicocèle peut donc, exceptionnellement, amener à la découverte d'un cancer du rein.

Il faut également questionner le patient sur sa fertilité (possibilité d'avoir des enfants). En effet, la présence d'une varicocèle bilatérale est parfois associée à une stérilité, dont le mécanisme est aujourd'hui encore controversé.

[?] Traitement

Il dépend de la gêne ressentie.

Les patients non gênés n'ont pas à être traités, sauf en cas de stérilité associée car la cure des varicocèles permet dans certains cas le retour à la fertilité.

Le traitement est chirurgical. Il peut être réalisé soit par une incision classique (inguinale ou abdominale), soit par colioscopie (une caméra est introduite par une incision réduite dans l'abdomen). Il consiste à ligaturer les veines spermatiques dans leur portion haute, de manière à entraîner une involution des veines du cordon.

Le traitement chirurgical a de bons résultats pour un taux de complications faible.

Bilan neutronique

Lors de la fission, sont tout de suite émis des neutrons, dits neutrons rapides. Puis, après l'émission de ces neutrons rapides, les produits de fission commencent à se désintégrer par désintégration &#946; et par émission de neutrons après les désintégrations &#946; . Comme ils sont libérés après les neutrons rapides, les neutrons libérés juste après les désintégrations &#946; sont appelés neutrons différés.

Le résultat d'une fission induite par un neutron dépend très largement de l'énergie de ce dernier. On distingue classiquement les neutrons rapides, directement issus d'une fission précédente, et les neutrons thermiques ou lents, auxquels on a fait perdre pratiquement toute leur énergie par de nombreuses collisions avec des noyaux légers, tels que l'hydrogène (dans l'eau, par exemple), le deutérium (dans l'eau lourde) ou même le carbone (dans du graphite).

Le tableau suivant indique le nombre de neutrons libérés en moyenne et par fission par neutrons thermiques en fonction du noyau considéré :

Noyau considéré	Nombre moyen de neutrons libérés
	2,49
	2,48
	 *
Uranium naturel	2,48
	2,90
	3,00
* L'uranium 238 n'est fissile que par des neutrons rapides.

Répartition des masses des produits de fission


Distribution des produits de fission de l'uranium 235
La distribution en masse des produits de fission suit une courbe "en bosses de chameau". On parle aussi de courbe bimodale : elle possède deux maximums. Il faut savoir que plus de cent nucléides différents peuvent être libérés lors de la fission de l'uranium. Toutefois, tous ces nucléides possédent un numéro atomique entre Z=33 et Z=59. La fission crée des noyaux de nombre de masse (nombre de nucléons) autour de A=95 (brome, krypton, zirconium) pour l'un des fragments et de A=139 (iode, xénon, baryum) pour l'autre.

Une répartition symétrique (A=118 pour l'uranium 235) des masses des produits de fission (0,1 % des fissions) ou une fission en trois fragments (fission tertiaire, 0,005 %des fissions) sont très rares.

Bilan énergétique

Chaque noyau duranium 235 qui subit la fission libère de lénergie et donc de la chaleur.

L'origine de cette énergie trouve son explication dans le bilan des énergies entre le noyau initial et les deux noyaux produits : les protons d'un même noyau se repoussent vigoureusement par leurs charges électrostatiques, et ceci d'autant plus que leur nombre est élevé (énergie coulombienne), lénergie correspondante croissant plus vite que proportionnellement au nombre de protons. La fission se traduit donc par un dégagement d'énergie, qui est principalement transmise dans les produits de fission et les neutrons sous forme d'énergie cinétique, qui se transforme rapidement en chaleur.

La chaleur produite lors de la fission de noyaux fissiles d'uranium 235 ou de plutonium 239 peut alors être utilisée pour transformer de l'eau en vapeur, permettant ainsi d'actionner une turbine pouvant produire directement de l'énergie mécanique puis par l'intermédiaire d'un alternateur, de l'électricité. C'est cette technique qui est à l'uvre dans les réacteurs nucléaires destinés à produire de l'électricité.

La réaction en chaîne

Lors d'une réaction de fission nucléaire induite, l'absorption d'un neutron par un noyau fissile permet la libération de plusieurs neutrons, et chaque neutron émis peut à son tour casser un autre noyau fissile. La réaction se poursuit ainsi d'elle-même : c'est la réaction en chaîne. Cette réaction en chaîne n'a lieu que si un neutron au moins émis lors d'une fission est apte à provoquer une nouvelle fission.

Le tableau suivant indique le nombre de neutrons libérés en moyenne par neutron (thermique) capturé en fonction du noyau considéré:

Noyau considéré	Nombre de neutrons libérés
	2,31
	2,08
	 *
Uranium naturel	1,32
	2,03
	2,22
* Voir ci-dessus.

Cette table diffère de la précédente par le fait qu'elle se rapporte à tous les neutrons entrés dans le noyau fissile, et pas seulement à ceux qui donnent lieu à une fission.

On voit ici très bien pourquoi l'uranium naturel n'est pas utilisé directement dans les réacteurs : l'uranium 238 quil contient en grande proportion consomme trop de neutrons qui ne donnent pas lieu à une fission ! Pour l'utiliser, il faut lenrichir en uranium 235.

Dans un milieu réactif, la vitesse à laquelle se déroule cette réaction en chaîne est mesurée par le facteur de multiplication.

L'énergie de fission

Un neutron qui entre en collision avec un noyau fissile peut former avec celui-ci un noyau composé excité, ou être simplement absorbé (capture neutronique). Pour l'uranium 235, la proportion de neutrons capturés est d'environ 16 % pour des neutrons thermiques (ou neutrons lents) ; 9,1 % pour des neutrons rapides.

Dans le cas de la fission induite, la durée de vie moyenne du noyau composé est de l'ordre de 10-14 s. Le noyau se fissionne, et les fragments se séparent à vitesse élevée : au bout de 10&#8722;17 s, ces fragments, distants de 10-10 m, émettent, nous l'avons vu, des neutrons.

Suite aux désexcitations &#947;, des photons &#947; sont émis après 10-14 s, alors que les fragments ont franchi 10-7 m. Les fragments s'arrêtent au bout de 10-12 s environ, après avoir franchi une distance de 50 µm (ces valeurs sont données pour un matériau de densité 1, tel que l'eau ordinaire).

L'énergie cinétique des fragments et des particules émises à la suite d'une fission finit par se transformer en énergie thermique, par l'effet des collisions et des interactions avec les atomes de la matière traversée, sauf pour ce qui concerne les neutrinos, inévitablement émis dans les désintégrations &#946;, et qui séchappent toujours du milieu (ils peuvent traverser la Terre sans interagir).

Le tableau suivant indique comment se répartit l'énergie libérée à la suite de la fission d'un atome d'uranium 235, induite par un neutron thermique (ces données sont des moyennes calculées sur un grand nombre de fissions).

Énergie de fission de 	énergie
MeV	 % énergie
totale	Commentaire
Énergie cinétique des fragments de fission	166	81,5	énergie instantanée localisée
Énergie cinétique des neutrons de fission	5	2,5	énergie instantanée délocalisée
Énergie des &#947; de fission	8	3,9
Énergie des neutrinos	11	5,5	énergie instantanée perdue
Total	190	93,1	énergie instantanée
Énergie de radioactivité &#946; des produits de fission	7	3,4	énergie différée
Énergie de radioactivité &#947; des produits de fission	7	3,4
Total	14	6,9
Notion de masse critique

Il ne suffit pas que le facteur de multiplication des neutrons soit plus grand que 1 pour que la réaction en chaîne s'entretienne : d'une part, les neutrons sont instables et peuvent se désintégrer, mais ceci joue peu, car leur temps de vie moyen est de près d'un quart d'heure, mais surtout, ils peuvent sortir du milieu où l'on essaie de faire une réaction en chaîne. Il faut qu'ils aient une collision avant de sortir, sinon ils ne participent plus à la réaction en chaîne. Lépaisseur moyenne du milieu fissile doit donc être assez grande pour assurer une probabilité suffisante pour les neutrons de rencontrer un noyau fissile. Ceci amène à la notion de masse critique de l'élément fissile, qui est une masse en-dessous de laquelle on ne peut plus garder suffisamment de neutrons, quelle que soit la forme de la charge fissile, pour maintenir la réaction. Ceci explique pourquoi l'on ne peut pas avoir de mini-réacteurs nucléaires ou de mini-bombes atomiques.


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, on renomme et on fusionne



Plutôt que de fusionner, peut-être aurait-on pu créer un nouveau fil baptisé "Exposés en tous genres en prêt à servir"

Il y aurait même une idée de nouvelle iApp pour l'apStore! avec chaque jour un nouvel exposé envoyé en push vers les acheteurs de l'iApp!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2009)

[DM]xv9zy_miracle-de-terre_politics[/DM]​


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2009)

Et si on faisait une redirection sur ouiquipedia, ça ne serait pas plus simple ?


Benjamin ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2009)

[DM]x8g75j_indispensable-bousier_travel[/DM]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

enfin un vrai site culturel tenu par un scientifique vezoulien hautement qualifié


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu qu'ici on peut parler de tout, je tente d'amener mon sujet ici en espérant être au bon endroit .
> 
> ...



Bon, M'amour... Je suis crevé, je sors de presque 12h de taff et je prends même pas le temps de lire ce qu'ont écrit les autres mongoles sur 3 pages, mais : 


*JE PISSE À LA RAIE DE TOUS LES BRANLOS D'ÉTUDIANTS QUI VIENNENT ICI NOUS CHIER DANS LE NIRVANA APRÈS UNE JOURNÉE DE DUR ET JUSTE LABEUR...
FEUQUOFFE!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> je prends même pas le temps de lire ce qu'ont écrit les autres mongoles sur 3 pages



T'es con, moi j'ai appris plein de trucs.


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2009)

Pour sûr !... :style:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour sûr !... :style:



*Pour sûr*

*by Bourvil*

 	 	{Parlé:}
Voici un beau tango-duo.
C'est une histoire assez malheureuse entre Lui et Elle.
Parce que Lui il est frivole, et Elle, Elle s'en était bien aperçue qu'il était frivole.
Mais, comme lui, au fond, Il est malheureux d'êtr' frivole, Il veut lui expliquer;
Mais Elle, ell' comprend pas parce qu'elle est sourde. Alors elle lui dit toujours :
"Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?"
Et c'est pour ça qu'c'est difficile car il faut que je fasse à la fois la voix de Lui et la voix d'Elle...
Mais j'vais le faire quand même parce que quand on est artiste, il faut faire tous les genres...

J'ai vu tes yeux de braise
Au pied d'une meule de foin.
Tu revenais des fraises
Et moi d'l'herbe aux lapins.
Je t'ai dis "il fait chaud".
Tu m'répondis "Pour sûr".
Tu m'en avais dit trop.
Ça m'a fait une morsure.

Pour sûr
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
J't'ai pas offert de fleurs,
Pour sûr
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Mais j't'ai montré mon cur.
Tu l'as pris dans tes p'tites mains légères
Comme un p'tit papillon de Bruyère,
Pour sûr.
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Tu l'as pris sans chercher,
Pour sûr.
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Tu l'as vite déniché.
C'est vrai que toi tu l'savais bien
Que mon cur, j'l'avais sur la main.

Mais comme je suis frivole,
J'ai un cur d'artichaud.
Sous la brise il s'envole.
Je sais que c'n'est pas beau.
Les feuilles, une à une,
En les voyant tomber,
Pour comble d'infortune
Tu m'les as piétinées.

Pour sûr
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Que mon cur est en deuil.
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
J'ai pleuré sur mes feuilles.
J'n'y peux rien, j'ai l'âme trop généreuse
Et un cur pour les familles nombreuses.
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
C'était clair comme du verre.
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Fallait voir à travers. T'es sourde ?
Mais toi tu m'as tout piétiné.
Tu m'en as fait du verre pilé.

Toute ma raison s'égare.
J'enfante la douleur.
Quelle sensation bizarre,
Quand on a plus de cur.
Ça me fait un grand vide
Et de mes deux beaux seins,
Je n'ai plus qu'un saint Placide
Et une marque à sein.

Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
C'est l'histoire de mon cur,
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Qui finit dans l'malheur.
Notre amour est une barque en détresse.
Va falloir lancer le S.O.S.
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Il fallait qu'ça arrive.
Pour sûr,
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Je vais à la dérive.
Adieu la vie et l'aventure

{Parlé:} Oui mais heureusement... que Fluctuat nec mergitur aussi
Elle: Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Toi... si tu me r'dis "Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?"... J'vais finir par te l'dire... Tu vas voir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour sûr !... :style:


Remarque que t'as pas tort... Passée ma mauvaise humeur, je me suis bien fendu la poire... 

Merci les mongoles! :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci les mongoles! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

La marmotte est un mammifère fouisseur de l'ordre des rongeurs, du genre Marmota.
L'espèce la plus connue en Europe est la marmotte vivant dans les montagnes (Marmota marmota) alors qu'en Amérique du Nord, c'est la Marmota monax appelée localement siffleux ou groundhog en anglais (littéralement : porc de terre).

Son poil peut être brun, noir, marron. Elle a un corps trapu, les oreilles rondes. La marmotte a des membres courts et puissants avec une longue queue. Sa taille est de 46 à 66 cm et elle pèse de 2 à 7 kilos. On l'appelle le siffleur car quand il y a un danger, elle siffle pour donner l'alerte aux autres marmottes, qui vont se réfugier dans leur terrier. Elle vit de 4 à 10 ans en captivité et de 4 à 8 ans en liberté.
La marmotte est caecotrophe, cest-à-dire qu'elle digère deux fois ses aliments en ingérant certaines de ses propres crottes. En Europe, la marmotte adulte pèse de 4 à 8 kilogrammes (vieux mâles) et s'accouple au mois de mai. Sa gestation dure 33 ou 34 jours alors qu'une portée peut compter 4 ou 5 petits.

La marmotte vit dans la montagne, elle vit dans un terrier qui fait environ 2 mètres de long pour 0,5 mètre de large.

Du latin mus montis : « souris de la montagne ». Serait-ce l'animal dont il est question lorsque « la montagne accoucha d'une souris » ?
Est appelée siffleux au Québec, car elle siffle pour prévenir du danger. Les anglophones la nomment groundhog (lit. : « cochon de terre ») ; en allemand c'est Murmeltier : littéralement l'« animal qui marmonne, marmotte ».


Ici, une photo de Marmottes.


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2009)

Et pour rebondir sur les propos de Fab, voici une jolie photo de trampoline :


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

Pusiqu'on est dans le rebond, je vous conseille cet excellent site


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2009)

Petit intermède musical

[youtube]ozSHXkCLM8U&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

Puisqu'on est dans musique...

[DM]xscpu_dorothee-a-la-claire-fontaine_family[/DM]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Octobre 2009)

Parce que je compte aider l'étudiant dans ses recherches je lui conseil de changer de sujet d'étude et plutôt comprendre l'hospitalité de la communauté MacGé envers un nioube lorsqu'il débarque à avec de gros sabots. Voici un élément de réponse histoire de le mettre sur la piste    

[youtube]GXs-xQRxtLI[/youtube]


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]55scxwG1TLA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Octobre 2009)

Un peu de culture et tous les trucs et astuces du maître    

[youtube]8li3cOOtjlQ&hl=fr[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

*Racines*
De lépoque dAdam et Eve à nos jours, la pomme est Le fruit chargé dhistoire et de symbolique. Elle a traversé les âges, mais elle a aussi joué son rôle dans la mythologie. Découvrez ici quelques unes de ses histoires.

*Le saviez-vous?*

L'homme du néolithique des plateaux d'Anatolie était un gastronome : c'est lui qui, le premier, apprécia les variétés comestibles produites par un arbuste - le pommier - apparu sur terre voici quatre-vingt millions d'années.

C'est également lui qui conduira la pomme à la conquête des régions tempérées de l'Europe et, beaucoup plus tardivement, du monde.

Les grecs non plus ne s'y trompèrent pas. Trois siècles avant notre ère, dans son Histoire des Plantes, Théophraste distinguait six variétés de pommes que l'Odyssée d'Homère évoque sous le terme flatteur de "beaux fruits" : "les agrestes ou sauvages, les printanières ou précoces, les sérotines ou tardives, les mélimèles ou douces, les épirotiques venues de l'Epire et enfin les urbaines ou... cultivées".

Six différents types de variétés que les Romains portèrent quant à eux à une bonne trentaine, jusqu'à ce que la pomologie, consacrée comme véritable science à la fin du 16ème siècle, en dénombre plus de cent, rien qu'en France !

* AU 19EME SIECLE, LA POMME SAVOURE SON SUCCES*

Au 19ème siècle, la pomme connaît un essor spectaculaire dans lequel la France joue un rôle éminent. Un véritable âge d'or de la création qui voit la pomme se multiplier sous forme de variétés toujours plus savoureuses, mieux adaptées à une large diffusion.

Ce sont alors 527 variétés bien différenciées que le grand pépiniériste André Leroy décrit à l'époque dans son dictionnaire en mettant un peu d'ordre, au passage, dans une nomenclature bien peu rigoureuse. 
Le travail de nombreux hybrideurs fera le reste : fruit de nombreux croisements et évolutions, la pomme peut aujourd'hui se prévaloir d'un éventail gourmand de six mille variétés réparties à travers le monde.

Toutes, à leur façon, font mentir le préjugé selon lequel "rien ne vaut les bonnes vieilles variétés d'autrefois", car toutes constituent un merveilleux cadeau du ciel !

*Symbolique*
Dieu lui avait bien dit de résister aux attraits du fruit rouge ! Hélas, à peine Eve avait-elle croqué dans la pomme que les "pépins" commençaient.

*BELLES A CROQUER*

S'il faut trouver une cause à la réputation sulfureuse de la pomme, sans doute est-ce du côté de son apparence même qu'il faut chercher : aucun fruit ne sait parler comme elle de désir et d'amour à qui veut bien l'entendre !

Il est vrai que d'Eve à Venus, de Pomone (déesse de l'agriculture) à Atalante en passant par Marie (souvent représentée avec l'enfant tenant une pomme), l'histoire de la pomme est étroitment liée à la femme. La femme, dont la pomme possède les rondeurs, la plénitude, la carnation douce et lisse.... sans parler de la chair, tendre et parfumée. Dans son dictionnaire des fruits et légumes, Jean-Luc Henning va jusqu'à voir dans la forme de la pomme, "ronde comme les fesses ou les joues des putti lanceurs" (jongleurs ), la raison même de son existence !

* LA POMME AU POUVOIR*
Loin des courbes féminines et des joues de jongleurs, les traditions veulent aussi que la pomme soit considérée comme le fruit mythique et mystique par excellence, symbole d'immortalité, de sagesse et de pouvoir suprême comme la pomme d'or qui, sous les empereurs romains, représentait le globe terrestre ou le soleil.

Egalement présente sur la statue équestre de Justinien à Constantinople, tenant dans la main un globe de cuivre doré surnommé "la pomme rouge" : c'est sur ce globe que les empereurs du Saint Empire romain mirent une croix, nouvel emblème du pouvoir jusqu'à Napoléon Ier !



Pour les hommes, bien sûr, mais aussi pour la pomme elle-même, affublée dès cet instant d'une sacrée réputation : le Moyen-Age, notamment, n'aura de cesse que de représenter le pommier comme l'arbre tentateur, rituellement surmonté de ce jeu de mots emblématique :

"E malo nascitur omne malum" ,
"c'est de la pomme qu'est né tout le mal " ...

Et pourtant ! Rien ne dit que le fruit de la connaissance était une pomme.


On peut même en douter et penser que l'analogie entre les deux mots latins désignant la pomme (malum) et le mal (malus) est pour beaucoup dans le choix symbolique de ce fruit. Du reste, la première évocation de la pomme comme fruit du péché originel n'apparaît que vers le 5ème siècle de notre ère !



Voilà. j'espère t'avoir bien aidé pour ton exposé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans musique...
> 
> ZIK :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ZIK



Puisqu'on parle de Galliformes :

*dindon* n. m. - dinde, dindonneau (de dinde, pour d'Inde; oiseau rapporté du Mexique, Indes occidentales).
Espèce (Meleagris gallopavo) d'Oiseaux galliformes méléagridés de grande taille, au plumage brun, à reflets verts, dont la tête et le cou sont nus et munis de caroncules érectiles. Originaire des États-Unis et du Mexique, le dindon est domestiqué en Europe depuis plusieurs siècles. V. Encycl. / Fig. Être le dindon de la farce: être dupé.

Élevage. Le dindon est élevé uniquement pour la production de chair ; il tend actuellement à concurrencer les autres productions de viande blanche (veau), en raison de la conversion alimentaire favorable : le format ainsi que l'épaisseur de la musculature permettant la préparation de viande désossée vendue sous forme de rôtis et d'escalopes. 

*La dinde* a une ponte annuelle de 60 à 80 &#339;ufs. Le dindonneau exige beaucoup de surveillance. Durant les huit premières semaines, l'élevage a lieu en locaux fermés (8 sujets par m2), à une température de 14 à 21 0C. Dès la fin de cette période, l'animal est élevé soit en claustration (environ 2 bêtes/m2), soit à l'extérieur comme un animal de pâture (100 têtes/ha). En raison de sa croissance rapide, l'espèce est très exigeante en protéines. Le dindon pèse 30 % de plus que la dinde; il atteint 15 à 20 kg chez les races de grande taille (dindon Bronzé d'Amérique, dindon Grand Blanc) et 9 à 10 kg chez les races légères (dindon Blanc de Beltsville). Les races d'origine française (dindon Noir du Gers, dindon Noir de Sologne, etc.) représentent un type moyen : 10 à 12 kg pour le mâle.







Il est a noter que certaines dindes sont dites "suprêmes". Cette espèce fait très mal aux oreilles, mais pas aux zieux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Puisqu'on parle de Galliformes :
> 
> *dindon* n. m. - dinde, dindonneau (de dinde, pour d'Inde; oiseau rapporté du Mexique, Indes occidentales).
> Espèce (Meleagris gallopavo) d'Oiseaux galliformes méléagridés de grande taille, au plumage brun, à reflets verts, dont la tête et le cou sont nus et munis de caroncules érectiles. Originaire des États-Unis et du Mexique, le dindon est domestiqué en Europe depuis plusieurs siècles. V. Encycl. / Fig. Être le dindon de la farce: être dupé.
> ...



On notera que dans le cas sus-cité, le croupion est un morceau de choix.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------

[YOUTUBE]B4eBMisCLXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Le nombre 27:

[YOUTUBE]iAjMIeKAuI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Octobre 2009)

Voilà un documentaire concernant l'idéologie de Steve Jobs et la réussite de son entreprise Apple, ça va surement intéressé le jeune étudiant    

[youtube]Jn4Puyk6Eto[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que cette fois-ci vous êtes définitivement irrécupérables !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2009)

Irrécupérable
adjectif
Définition:
Sens  Qu'on ne peut récupérer. Anglais beyond, repair


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je crois que cette fois-ci vous êtes définitivement irrécupérables !



L'amok est un comportement par lequel le sujet devient fou furieux et tue autant de personnes qu'il le peut jusqu'à ce que lui-même soit mis à mort.
Par extension, le terme désigne un forcené et une maladie mentale dont le symptôme est la grande propension du sujet à injurier ceux qui l'entourent.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> L'amok est un comportement par lequel le sujet devient fou furieux et tue autant de personnes qu'il le peut jusqu'à ce que lui-même soit mis à mort.
> Par extension, le terme désigne un forcené et une maladie mentale dont le symptôme est la grande propension du sujet à injurier ceux qui l'entourent.



Je vois que Monsieur connait Zweig !
C'est une parfaite définition d'un modérateur du bar. :rateau:
Alors tu peux imaginer celle d'un violet !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Irrécupérable
> adjectif
> Définition:
> Sens  Qu'on ne peut récupérer. Anglais beyond, repair



Vous en êtes un, Monsieur Miss !


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> C'est une parfaite définition d'un modérateur du bar. :rateau:
> Alors tu peux imaginer celle d'un violet !


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2009)

Voila : c'est exactement ce que je disais !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Puisqu'on parle de poulet et de croupion, je ne résiste pas à vous faire part de cet épisode de l'histoire anglaise:

_Le Parlement croupion (anglais : Rump Parliament, rump signifiant « tronqué » ou « restant ») est ce qui est resté du Long Parlement britannique suite à la Purge de Pride du 6 décembre 1648. Il a siégé jusqu'au 20 avril 1653 et est rétabli par le Protectorate le 7 mai 1659 pour enfin reformer le Long Parlement, le 21 février 1660._


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)

Et pour illustrer les propos de Fab' :

Voici une photo d'un parpaing :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2009)

Hummm, il est beau, un bel aglo de 20...

Pour illustrer cela, une photo d'une clé à pipe de 17...


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2009)

Et pour illustrer les propos de bassou et du concombre, voici un exemple d'utilisation de parpaings avec une clé de 17 :




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

Il est inutile de préciser que le parpaing, en l'espèce, s'emploiera par paires, de façon symétrique.




​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

A propos de la clé de 17


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

A propos de paires symétriques voilà de quoi illustrer le propos lors des longues soirées d'hiver:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Ici, un trou noir:






ici, un autre trou noir :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

C'était donc toi le publicitaire pour orange


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2009)

intermède musical...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

FLASH SPECIAL, LA NOUVELLE PRESIDENTE DE FT A QUELQUE CHOSE A DIRE    

[youtube]KGdD8HLTJP0[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

*Recette du Cheval Melba* 

Vous mettez le cheval de côté, et vous le laissez mariner là pendant toute une nuit. S'il se sauve, faites-le revenir avec deux échalotes et une pointe d'ail dans un mélange de beurre et d'huile végétale. Il faut un beau cheval. 

Comptez mille huit cents kilos pour un goûter de trois mille personnes environ. Laissez-le bien dorer. Puis passez au chinois. Ou au nègre si vous n'avez pas de chinois. 

Prenez un immense fait-tout grand comme ça, voir figure 3; aujourd'hui je ne fais pas de figure 2, j'ai la flemme. Prenez un immense fait-tout grand comme ça, et remplissez-le d'eau jusque-là, voir figure 5; excusez-moi, je suis vraiment crevé; mettez votre cheval dont vous aurez eu soin d'ôter les yeux pour que bébé lui aussi puisse jouer au tennis sans danger: un oeil de cheval dans la gueule, ça fait même pas mal. 

Mettez votre cheval dans le fait-tout.
Quand l'eau frémit, le cheval aussi. A l'aide d'une écumoire, chassez le naturel. S'il revient au galop, c'est que votre cheval n'est pas assez mort. De mon temps on achevait bien les chevaux, mais les jeunes d'aujourd'hui ne savent pas bien tuer leur cheval. Je regardais l'autre jour un abattage de chevaux public. Je ne sais plus si c'était à Vincennes ou à Longchamp : on voit bien les jockeys filer des coups de godasse dans le bide des chevaux, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils n'y mettent pas d'ardeur, mais il faudrait des jockeys plus grands et des éperons plus pointus en Teflon inusable. " L'éperon Téfal à double lame, pour nous les cracks. La première lame rentre dans le bide sans arracher le poil. La deuxième lame sort du bide sans arracher le foie. Téfal : l'autre façon d'être à cheval. "
Alors, bon.

Poursuivons cette délicieuse recette du cheval Melba qui me vient d'un dîner de belles têtes chez Paul Beau-cul. Je disais que pour bien tuer un cheval, il y a des méthodes plus rapides que la course à Longchamp. La corrida est nettement plus expéditive, et on voit le cheval saigner, ce qui présente en outre l'avantage de faire trembloter d'une ultime jouissance la cellulite fessière des mémères emperlouzées engoncées dans leur gaine à la cinquo de la tarde. 

On peut également essayer de tuer un cheval en le faisant tourner comme un con autour d'une piste de cirque, mais il y faut plusieurs années et la viande est un peu dure. ( Dans ce dernier cas, pensez à plumer le cheval avant de le cuire. )
Alors, bon.

Quand l'eau a bouilli pendant vingt minutes, retirez le cheval. Attention : s'il est rouge, c est un homard. Et si c'est un homard... j'arrive, je suis pas raciste. Voilà, voilà un jeu de mots spirituel : si c'est un homard j'arrive. Omar Shariff. Voilà un bicot sympa. Et sa femme ! Voilà une femme fidèle ! C'est la femme d'un seul homme. Contrairement à toutes ces chiennes qui couchent à droite à gauche. Et encore. Si elles couchaient à droite ou à gauche avec le même. Madame Shariff, c'est un modèle de fidélité conjugale. Elle me l'a dit hier encore : " Non, Pierre, je vous en prie : je n'accepte de bise que de omar. "

P. Desproges


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]puYipgPj2ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Le cheval Melba, c'est comme les fraises en fait. Mais avec un cheval.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

Comment avoir la classe en boite et draguer facile (des vieilles)    

[youtube]ha9mwmdXtmk[/youtube]


Ne me remerciez pas c'est cadeau


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le cheval Melba, c'est comme les fraises en fait. Mais avec un cheval.


Absolument


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Absolument


est-ce qu'on doit le peler avant de mettre la chantilly ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> est-ce qu'on doit le peler avant de mettre la chantilly ?



Non, si non tu perd toutes les bonnes vitamines qui se trouvent dans la peau.


Comment mater une émeute raciale:

[YOUTUBE]WQSkaN5Ic1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2009)

CE QU'ON NE SAIT PAS

Clémenceau, surnommé 'le tigre', avait peur des tigres.

Chaval (pas du tout melba)


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2009)

Et voici Toumaï et iMax à un concours de beauté (remarquez l'air intelligent et attentionné)


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

*L'Amok à la Cambodgienne.*

Préparation : 15 mn
Cuisson : 30 mn

Ingrédients (pour 4 personnes) :
- 600 g de Cambogienne (à défaut, utilisez un cheval) en filet
- 1 tige de citronelle
- 1 échalote
- 1 petit piment
- 1 grosse rondelle de galanga
- quelques feuilles de citronnier ou bergamotte (4 ou 5 ) 
- quelques feuilles d'épinard
- chou chinois ou batavia sans les côtes
- de basilic thai
- du nuoc mam
- poivre
- 1 boîte 400 ml de lait de coco
- feuille de bananier (ou à defaut feuille d'alu pour la cuisson vapeur en papillote)
- 3 cuillères à s de cacahuètes grillées hachées

Préparation :


Couper la cambodgienne en dés, saler avec 2 cuillères à soupe de nuoc mam (praoc mam au Cambodge), poivrer, réserver puis mixer: citronelle, galanga, échalote, feuilles de citronnier le plus fin possible (en Asie, on pile au mortier) et mélanger au lait de coco (utiliser la partie crémeuse). 

Préparer la papillote ou plusieurs individuelles, au fond : feuilles d'épinard, chou, batavia ou les 3 puis cacahuètes hachées poisson et verser le lait + aromates ; parsemer de filets de piment et de basilic, refermer bien hermétiquement

Cuisson vapeur 30 mn.


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2009)

Tout ca ne vaut pas un supplice de l'ipod.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tout ca ne vaut pas un supplice de l'ipod.



Façon porte-monnaie suisse


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

Les quotas laitiers:

[YOUTUBE]aKNqjF0dF5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

la vie en fait c'est tellement simple    

[youtube]7fwCXvPzuSs[/youtube]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2009)

L'élevage des escargots -

Les grandes lignes de l'élevage		
Il existe différentes méthodes délevage, la plus commune en France consiste à assurer la reproduction et le début de croissance des nouveau-nés en bâtiment ou serre "climatisé(e) ", puis la fin de la croissance dans des parcs extérieurs. On l'appelle "élevage mixte", par opposition avec l'élevage hors-sol, totalement en bâtiment, et l'élevage totalement à l'extérieur , "à l'italienne". Bien sûr, chaque éleveur a ses propres habitudes, ses variantes, qui sont le fruit de son expérience personnelle, ce sont là ses petits secrets.

En voici les grandes lignes pour un éleveur amateur, soucieux avant tout dobtenir une production de qualité.

Choix de lespèce :
Helix aspersa aspersa, le Petit-Gris (environ 10g), ou Helix aspersa maxima, le Gros-Gris (environ 20g). En effet Helix pomatia, le Bourgogne, ne peut être élevé aujourd'hui de façon simple et rentable. Une alternative au Bourgogne, que j'espère prochaine, sera le Blond des Flandres. 

 Helix aspersa aspersa ou Petit-Gris
 Helix pomatia ou escargot de Bourgogne    






Cycle délevage :
  (dans lhémisphère nord)

- de Mars à Octobre dans les régions à hiver froid et été pas trop sec, comme chez moi, dans le Nord de la France.

- de Septembre à Mai dans les régions à hiver doux et humide et été très chaud et sec, comme dans certaines régions méditerranéennes.

Aliment :
il est préférable de nourrir les escargots avec une farine sèche, plutôt quavec des végétaux, cest plus efficace et plus hygiénique, car cela ne pourrit pas et les excréments sont secs et moins nombreux. Voici une composition personnelle simple bien éprouvée (mais depuis 2004 j'utilise l'aliment Berton, voir plus loin) 

pour 1 kg : carbonate de calcium 290g, phosphate dicalcique 40g, farine de soja 200g, farine de tournesol 40g, farine de blé (ménagère) 400g, et 30g de complément minéral vitaminé dit 3% (additif que l'on retrouve dans tous les aliments pour animaux, j'utilise celui destiné aux 'poules pondeuses'), le tout finement moulu. Il faut moins de 2 kg de cet aliment, pertes comprises, pour produire 1 kg descargots. Il faudrait 7 kg de salade pour le même résultat !

 remarque : pas de farines animales dans cette composition ! Le simple mot de "farine" fait parfois peur, tant il est vrai que la maladie de la vache folle est présente dans nos esprits, mais n'oublions pas que ce qui est en cause dans cette maladie c'est d'avoir donné aux vaches des farines animales, c'est-à-dire, pour simplifier, de la viande en poudre ! Ici, le carbonate de calcium et le phosphate dicalcique sont des éléments minéraux, la farine de soja est obtenue en réduisant en poudre du tourteau de soja, c'est-à-dire ce qui reste de la graine après pressage et extraction de l'huile, la farine de tournesol est simplement obtenue avec des graines pulvérisées et la farine de blé est celle qui sert à faire les pâtisseries. Quant au complément minéral vitaminé il est surtout constitué de carbonate et phosphate de calcium, encore, auxquels sont ajoutées de toutes petites quantités d'oligo-éléments (fer, zinc...) et de vitamines (A, B, D ...), indispensables.

Certains ingrédients ne sont pas très faciles à trouver, il faut aller dans une animalerie ou, mieux, un magasin destiné à l'agriculture. Il faut également disposer d'un moulin. Voici donc une autre formule, moins performante mais plus facile à réaliser, destinée à ceux qui n'élèvent que quelques escargots, comme c'est le cas par exemple dans les écoles :

farine de blé ménagère 400g, farine de haricots secs 300g ( à moudre avec un moulin à café ), blanc d'Espagne (ou blanc de Meudon) -en poudre, en droguerie- 300g.

Pour ceux qui recherchent un aliment tout prêt, de grande qualité, je recommande la gamme Hélinove de la société Berton, une société d'alimentation animale qui investit dans la recherche sur la nutrition des escargots avec un objectif ambitieux : établir un cahier des charges nutritionnel, et donc mettre au point des recettes d'aliments complets et complémentaires adaptées à chaque stade physiologique (reproduction, nursery, engraissement). [voir le site de la société Berton]. Les farines ou granulés sont vendus en vrac ou en sacs de 25 kg, pour calculer la quantité nécessaire rapidement, approximativement, il faut faire 4 kg X (fois) le nombre de centaines de gros-gris prévues à la récolte (2 kg pour des petits-gris).

L'aliment est distribué sur des mangeoires, un simple morceau de plastique peut convenir, à l'abri de l'eau de pluie ou d'arrosage, en quantité juste suffisante pour une consommation totale en quelques jours. Les escargots, même nouveaux nés, se débrouillent très bien avec la poudre fine, ils laissent de côté les éléments plus gros formés par l'enveloppe des graines qu'il est impossible de réduire.


Reproduction :
Début mars, les reproducteurs sont placés dans des boîtes à couvercle grillagé, sans terre, à raison de 2 kg par m² au maximum (soit 200 petit-gris ou 100 gros-gris). On ajoute des mangeoires, des abreuvoirs, et des petits pots de pépiniériste remplis de terreau pour les pontes. Dans lidéal, les boîtes sont placées dans un local maintenu à 20°C, avec un taux dhumidité de 95% la nuit, et éclairé pendant 16 h (l'éclairage doit être assez intense). Mais cela marche bien aussi avec des conditions moins parfaites, particulièrement en serre. Les escargots sont à la fois mâles et femelles mais ne sautofécondent pas. Ils saccouplent puis pondent quelques jours plus tard.

Dès quun escargot a pondu, le pot est placé en incubation à 20°C, recouvert dun plastique transparent. Le terreau est maintenu juste assez humide. Au bout de 3 semaines une centaine de nouveau-nés apparaissent sous le couvercle.

Normalement, on peut compter sur un rendement de 70 petits par reproducteur en 2 mois.  [plus de détails sur la reproduction]

Nurserie :
les petits escargots sont placés dans des boîtes pas trop hautes, (10 à 15cm maxi) contenant une couche de terreau bien humide, avec abris, mangeoires, dans les mêmes conditions que les reproducteurs. Longueur et largeur sont à déterminer en fonction de la place disponible. Ne pas dépasser 3000 petits Gros-Gris au m² (ou 5000 petits Petit-Gris). Après 5 à 6 semaines, sauf en cas de gelées, il faut placer les juvéniles dehors, en parcs. Pour une durée plus courte de la nurserie, 2 ou 3 semaines, on peut doubler la densité.
Parcs extérieurs :
pour une très bonne croissance, et une faible mortalité, il est préférable de ne pas dépasser 300 Petit-Gris ou 150 Gros-Gris par m². Le rendement sera de lordre de 3 kg par m². Il faut protéger les escargots des musaraignes et des rongeurs, par exemple en enterrant un grillage à maille assez fine sur toute la surface, ou encore avec des plaques de béton enterrées suffisamment profond sur tout le pourtour. Lemploi de couvercles en moustiquaire permet d'empêcher les fuites et assure la protection contre les oiseaux, mais n'est possible que pour des petits parcs étroits. Pour de grands parcs, il existe des clôtures électriques ou des répulsifs et on place des filets anti-oiseaux.

 petit parc (2,60m sur 1,23m) / élevage personnel	 grand parc / élevage de Fabien Lesaffre - 59560 Comines

Pour mettre en place toutes ces installations, il faudra faire preuve d'imagination. Sauf un type de clôture électrique et un type de filet anti-fuite, il n'existe pas encore de matériel spécifiquement hélicicole largement commercialisé et utilisé, le mieux est de fabriquer soi-même la plupart des éléments, ou d'adapter aux escargots des matériels destinés à autre chose, souvent à l'horticulture. Mais ne faites pas une erreur que j'ai commise au tout début en voulant trop faire de la récupération et en voulant essayer trop de solutions, je me suis retrouvé avec tout un bric à brac de boites de différentes dimensions, de différentes natures, des parcs en briques, en bois, en fibro... Il faut penser son projet en anticipant un peu et autant que possible s'en tenir à du matériel uniforme, interchangeable. La gestion, le nettoyage, le rangement s'en trouvent grandement simplifiés.

Travail quotidien dans les parcs :
il consiste à assurer lalimentation, lhumidification par brumisation ou arrosage, lhygiène. Toute mortalité est un signal dalarme. Le temps de travail est fonction de la taille de lélevage et de lexpérience acquise. Ne pas prévoir trop grand au départ !

Récolte:
si tout va bien, les premiers "bordés" Petit-Gris apparaissent 10 à 12 semaines après léclosion, le bord de la coquille forme une visière, lescargot a sa taille adulte (compter 2 semaines de plus pour les Gros-Gris). Peu après, il est possible de faire la première récolte, ne pas oublier de conserver les plus beaux spécimens pour la reproduction suivante. La dernière récolte se fait 2 mois plus tard, environ 90% des escargots ont bordé.

Hibernation:
(estivation dans certaines régions) seuls sont placés en hibernation les futurs reproducteurs de la saison suivante, dans une boîte en bois, aérée, bien au sec, et hors-gel.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Un excellent conseil est toujours bon à prendre    

[youtube]6VscehfbtxI[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

Attention les p'tits loups
Vous êtes prêts pour le tirelipimpon ?
Ouais !

L'été dernier, fatigué,
J'suis parti sur une chaloupe
Bronzer ma carte de crédit
A la Guadeloupe
Dans un palace en bambou
J'ai rencontré Banana
La fille du roi du vaudou
Qui m'a fait un truc extra

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Banana ?

(Refrain)
Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua
Tirelipimpon avec la tête avec les bras
Tirelipimpon un coup en l'air un coup en bas
Touche mes castagnettes moi je touche à tes ananas !

Bronzé comme une coco-girl
Je suis parti à Tokyo
Pour voir le soleil levant
C'est beau ! c'est beau !
Au pied du Fuji-Yama
J'ai rencontré Tatoumi
La number one des geishas
Qui m'a fait un truc inédit

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Tatoumi ?

(Au refrain)

Comme j'avais un rendez-vous
J'ai pris mon jeans mes babouches
Et sur le Nil j'suis parti
M'la couler douce
A l'hôtel des Pyramides
J'ai rencontré Osiris
La Madona des harems
Qui m'a fait un truc pas triste !

Mon fils, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Osiris ?

(Au refrain)

Et après et après
Est-ce que t'as vu la Sophie
La Sophie du Burundi qui fait danser les bananes dis ?
Oui, oui, Sophie Sophie oui, oui

Sur le chemin du retour
Comme il faisait chaud, dis donc
Je suis passé voir Sophie
C'est bon, c'est bon !
Sous un baobab géant
Elle m'a fait l'eucalyptus
Un truc qu'aiment les éléphants
Mais là je t'en dis pas plus !

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait la Sophie ?

(Au refrain)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

Les produits IKEA sont identifiés par des noms composés d'un seul mot. La plupart des noms sont dorigine suédoise, danoise, finnoise ou norvégiennehttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norvégien. Bien quil y ait des exceptions, le système de nomenclature est le suivant :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikea#cite_note-0


meubles rembourrés, tables à café, meubles en rotin, étagères, stockage de médias, poignées de porte : toponymes suédois ;
armoires, meubles de hall : toponymes norvégiens ;
tables et chaises : toponymes finlandais ;
bibliothèques : occupations ;
articles de salle de bain : lacs, cours deau et baies scandinaves ;
cuisines : termes grammaticaux, parfois dautres noms ;
chaises, bureaux : noms dhommes ;
tissus, rideaux : noms de femmes ;
meubles de jardin : îles suédoises ;
tapis : toponymes danois ;
éclairages : termes musicaux, chimiques, météorologiques, nautiques, noms de mesures, de poids, de saisons, de mois, de jours, de bateaux ;
literie, couvertures, oreillers, coussins : fleurs, plantes, pierres précieuses, mots en rapport avec le sommeil, le confort ;
objets pour enfants : mammifères, oiseaux, adjectifs ;
accessoires pour rideaux : termes géométriques et mathématiques ;
ustensiles de cuisine : mots étrangers, épices, herbes, poissons, champignons, fruits ou baies, descriptions fonctionnelles ;
boîtes, décorations murales, images et cadres, horloges : expressions familières, et aussi des toponymes suédois.
 Par exemple, _Duktig_ (« bien élevé ») est une ligne de jouets pour enfants, _Oslo_ est le nom d'un lit, _Jerker_ (un nom suédois masculin) est un bureau apprécié, _Kassett_ est un meuble de rangement de médias. Une variété de meubles de bureaux est nommée _Effektiv_ (« efficace ») ; _Skärpt_ (« aiguisé ») est une ligne de couteaux de cuisine.
 Le fondateur de la société, Ingvar Kamprad, qui est dyslexique, a trouvé qu'appeler les meubles par des noms propres et des mots plutôt que des codes rendait les noms plus faciles à retenir.



ATTENTION ! Ce que Wikipédia ne dit pas c'est que le meuble ikéa s'en prend parfois à son propriétaire. Si vous écorchez le toponyme norvégien d'une armoire en le prononçant, la réaction peut-être violente. Il convient donc de monter ces meubles avec la plus grande douceur et il est recommandé de se souvenir de leur nom le jour qui suit ledit montage, même partiel.


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...
> 
> bibliothèques : occupations ;
> ....




et .... Billy.... c'est quoi comme "occupations"???? 

Je sens qu'on va avoir des révélations quant aux hobbies de Monsieur Ingvar Kamprad :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et .... Billy.... c'est quoi comme "occupations"????
> 
> Je sens qu'on va avoir des révélations quant aux hobbies de Monsieur Ingvar Kamprad :rose:



Le Sport


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les produits IKEA sont identifiés par des noms composés d'un seul mot. La plupart des noms sont d&#8217;origine suédoise, danoise, finnoise ou norvégiennehttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norvégien. Bien qu&#8217;il y ait des exceptions, le système de nomenclature est le suivant :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikea#cite_note-0
> 
> 
> meubles rembourrés, tables à café, meubles en rotin, étagères, stockage de médias, poignées de porte : toponymes suédois ;
> ...




Moi je cherchai un gros truc moche, bigarré, qui sent le renne crevé, fais avec des rondins, pour y fourrer plein de bordel dedans, et j'ai pas trouvé sur leur site en employant cette typologie de mots ou noms clés...



Ils doivent pas employer de termes Lapons... j'avais tapé "DocEvil" comme mot clé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je cherchai un gros truc moche, bigarré, qui sent le renne crevé, fais avec des rondins, pour y fourrer plein de bordel dedans, et j'ai pas trouvé sur leur site en employant cette typologie de mots ou noms clés...
> 
> 
> 
> Ils doivent pas employer de termes Lapons... j'avais tapé "DocEvil" comme mot clé


Injures un jour se dissiperont comme volutes gitanes


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Poil aux organes...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

La chasse à la bécasse

[YOUTUBE]kAHq4KXfE6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

[youtube]jZbx2TAjchQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

Le grand-bi apparait vers la fin des années 1860, il a une roue avant d'un très grand diamètre et une roue arrière plus petite. L'intérêt de la grande roue avant, est d'augmenter la distance parcourue pour un tour de pédale. Il est un des ancêtres de la bicyclette.

Plus une roue est grande, plus la distance parcourue est importante à chaque tour de pédale ; en parallèle, comme la vitesse de pédalage est limitée, la taille des roues connut une croissance importante pour que les vitesses atteintes puissent augmenter. Certains grands-bis eurent ainsi des roues d'un diamètre de près de 1,50 m. Ils étaient donc rapides, mais pas particulièrement sûrs. Le cycliste se trouvait très haut perché tout en avançant à grande vitesse. S'il avait le malheur de rencontrer une imperfection de la route (une bosse ou un nid de poule, par exemple), il pouvait être projeté par-dessus la roue avant et être gravement blessé, voire tué. La nature dangereuse de ces cycles les réservait plutôt aux jeunes hommes aventureux (il n'y avait pas de femmes cyclistes) et les rendait peu attirantes aux yeux du grand public.
Ce type de cycle ne connut pas un grand succès et fut remplacé par la bicyclette, rendue stable par deux roues de diamètre égal et dont le rendement fut amélioré par la transmission à chaîne.

Ci-dessous un Grand-Bi :







Ci-dessous, deux Grands-Bi :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Novembre 2009)

[youtube]iX9SPTSY1iU[/youtube]


----------



## jugnin (4 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2009)

Clé dynamométrique

Une clé dynamométrique est un outil réglable, qui permet de contrôler le couple de serrage des écrous et des vis afin que ceux-ci soient montés de manière optimale. Quelle que soit la technologie, on peut, à l'usage, classer ces clefs en deux groupes: les clefs à déclenchement qui signalent l'atteinte de la valeur du couple, et celles à lecture directe qui affichent la valeur en cours.

La majorité des clefs ne permettent pas le contrôle d'un couple vers la gauche (la majorité des vis étant avec une hélice à droite). Il convient donc de s'en assurer lors de l'acquisition.

Autre vue: l'affichage du couple est en fait lié à la déformation en flexion du bras de clef. Cette clef peut appliquer un couple réglé dans les deux sens.

Clef à déclenchement. Le couple est réglable entre 20 et 100N.m à 1N.m près. Sur l'image la valeur réglée est de 45 N.m. Lorsque le couple est atteint le clef "claque".

Les plus anciens modèles, totalement mécaniques, émettent un claquement, lorsque le couple (réglable par un curseur sur la clé) est atteint. Il faut impérativement réarmer la clé avant chaque serrage.
Les modèles actuels ne nécessitent plus le réarmement de la clé.
Il existe désormais une partie électronique, comportant un afficheur et un clavier, associée à une jauge de contrainte qui déclenche un buzzer qui avertit l'opérateur quand le serrage est suffisant. Inutile de réarmer la clé, il faut juste changer les piles lorsqu'elles sont usées. La partie électronique comprend aussi une mémoire qui permet l'édition d'un rapport.
Il existe aussi des tournevis dynamométriques. Les couples sont alors exprimés en cN.m (centi newton mètre).
pour les très gros assemblages, certaines clefs sont à assistance hydraulique autorisant des couples dépassant les 10000 N.m. Le contexte doit proposer une surface d'appui pour la reprise des efforts de serrage.
Applications [modifier]

L'assemblage de pièces par vis ou boulon fait parfois l'objet de calculs complexes impliquant une parfaite maîtrise du serrage de éléments. L'emploi de la clef dynamométrique est alors indispensable.
Exemples [modifier]
Les écrous d'une culasse de moteur thermique seront par exemple serrés à 9 daN.m, en respectant le plus souvent un pré-serrage à 4 ou 5 daN.m, et un ordre de serrage évitant le pincement de la culasse.
Un écrou de roue de voiture doit être serré modérément entre 6 et 8 daN.m (soit une force équivalente au poids d'une masse de 25 kg appliquée en bout de manivelle). Il n'est donc pas nécessaire de sauter dessus à pieds joints sur la manivelle pour le serrer !
En aéronautique, certains boulons sont serrés à la clef à contrôle électronique. Le rapport fourni par la clef est alors un document officiel précieusement conservé. Si par mégarde l'opérateur dépasse la valeur consignée, le boulon est remplacé par un neuf.
Couples de serrage [modifier]
Pour la boulonnerie standard, le tableau ci-dessous donne les valeurs recommandées de couple de serrage, pour des vis à filet au profil ISO, au pas métrique, en fonction du diamètre nominal et de la classe de qualité. Cette valeur correspond à 85% de la limite élastique de la vis pour un coefficient de frottement à 0,15 (visserie noire ou zinguée, lubrification sommaire, état de livraison). Elle ne correspond donc pas toujours à la valeur nécessaire pour le maintien ou le bon fonctionnement de l'assemblage.
Généralement un couple de serrage est exprimé en daN.m (1 décaNewton.m=10 Newton.m), unité de base du système international , mais on voit encore des couples exprimés en m.kg (mètre-kilo en langage courant). Les deux grandeurs sont cependant très voisines avec 1.02 m.daN pour 1 m.kg .
(norme ISO898/1 NF E 25100 NF EN 20898-1)





Remarques:
le diamètre nominal est le diamètre de la vis (sommet de filets)
le pas est ici le pas standard. Pour les pas fins se référer à la norme.
le plat sur hexagone est la taille de la tête de vis (ou écrou)
la classe de qualité est souvent frappée sur la tête de vis. Par défaut, prendre la plus petite qualité.
Le couple est déterminé à 85% de la limite élastique (coefficient de frottement 0.15)

ceci est une clé dynamométrique qui permet d'assurer un couple de serrage







ceci est un couple non dynamométrique dont le monsieur à une très grosse clé. Ils sont heureux car le ridicule ne tue pas... hélas...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## ccciolll (31 Décembre 2009)

Eh messieurs, c'est quoi le "Supplice de l'iPod" ?


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> C'est une parfaite définition d'un modérateur du bar. :rateau:
> Alors tu peux imaginer celle d'un violet !









[YOUTUBE]Y-T2Pw3hixc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




ccciolll a dit:


> Eh messieurs, c'est quoi le "Supplice de l'iPod" ?



Ce n'est pas ça.






Ce n'est pas ça non plus.






C'est assez proche de ça.


----------



## Aozera (1 Janvier 2010)

Rien à voire avec tous ça mais, Je dois avouer qu'en lisant le titre du topic, je pensé trouver un débat sur la grande question (en rapport avec les romans de Douglas Adams, H2G2). :mouais:
Il est tard, je vais aller dormir moi. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

Aozera a dit:


> ...Je dois avouer qu'en lisant le titre du topic, je pensé trouver un débat sur la grande question...



"Combien d'âmes errantes, cherchant à se draper dans la douce chaleur d'un débat fraternel, et des réponses à de grandes questions au bar, sont repartis avec le déception et l'amertume comme seul linceul ?..."

P. Tochman in "Du prêt à porter comme ferment de la décadence de l'Occident Chrétien" (Préface de DocEvil) - 2004. PUF.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Combien d'âmes errantes, cherchant à se draper dans la douce chaleur d'un débat fraternel, et des réponses à de grandes questions au bar, sont repartis avec le déception et l'amertume comme seul linceul ?..."
> 
> P. Tochman in "Du prêt à porter comme ferment de la décadence de l'Occident Chrétien" (Préface de DocEvil) - 2004. PUF.



C'était bas dans "du Tombé de futal et autres inconstances de la société occidentale" de S. Onnyboy ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était pas dans "du Tombé de futal et autres inconstances de la société occidentale" de S. Onnyboy ?



Je dois reconnaître qu'il m'avait fait l'honneur de le mettre en exergue de sa postface...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

Tant de talents ignorés sur ce forum...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant de talents ignorés sur ce forum...



Sachons modestie garder...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant de talents ignorés sur ce forum...



Que la critique du mal taillé passe, le talent restera...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sachons modestie garder...



Voila qu'il se prend pour Yoda maintenant


----------



## boodou (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila qu'il se prend pour Yoda maintenant



Yoda est meilleur au taekwondo


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Yoda est meilleur au taekwondo



Boodou, Boodou, Boodou que de fiel et de médisances en ce début d'année...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2010)

Ouais leur seule différence entre Yoda et PATOCH', c'est leur couleur et leur consistance


----------

